# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing >  Ποντοπόρος - Η αγορά του ξηρού φορτίου (Oceangoing Dry cargo market)

## Thanassis___

Η αγορά του dry στις μέρες και οι παράγοντες που την επηρεάζουν- Απλοί προβληματισμοί

----------


## Giorgos_D

Μεγάλο μήνυμα αλλά πολύ ενδιαφέροντες οι προβληματισμοί και οι ανησυχίες σου. Την τρομακτική ανοδο της ναυτιλίας την τελευταία 10ετία, σε συνάρτηση με την ανάπτυξη της Κίνας, τη διαδέχονται αυτοι οι προβληματισμοί. Ενα μεγάλο ερώτημα...."ως πότε αυτή η ανάπτυξη", συνέχεια (από την αρχή της ανάπτυξης)ακούγεται οτι φτάσαμε στην κορυφή και αρχίζει η πτώση.

Αυτή άρχισε να ψιλοφαίνεται στα δεξαμενόπλοια, αλλά τα dry-cargo δεν τα εχει επηρεάσει.... Το αντίθετο μαλιστα..... Παρατηρούνται πολλές μετασκευές από δεξαμενόπλοια σε bulk-carrier. Και ιδίως μεγάλα μεγέθη.... Ο καιρός θα δείξει, ιδίως όταν εφαρμοστούν κανονισμοί περί double-hull bulk-carriers....

----------


## Petros

> Παρατηρούνται πολλές μετασκευές από δεξαμενόπλοια σε bulk-carrier. Και ιδίως μεγάλα μεγέθη....


Αυτο εγινε πιο πολυ λογω του phase out των single hulls και απλα συνεπεσε με την ανθηση των bulk carriers. Δεν νομιζω ο στοχος των μετατροπων απο VLCC σε VLOC να ηταν μονο η καλη ναυραγορα των bulkers. Αντι να τα πανε για scrap, τα μετετρεψαν και συνεπεσε να επωφελουνται και απο μια πολυ καλη αγορα dry φορτιων.

----------


## Thanassis___

Νέα Υόρκη, Πέμπτη 24 Ιανουαρίου 2008 - Πάνω από 2000 συμμετέχοντες της διεθνούς επενδυτικής και ναυτιλιακής κοινότητας παρακολούθησαν το 2ο Φόρουμ Χρηματιστηριακών Αναλυτών σχετικά με την Ναυτιλία Ξηρού Φορτίου, την διοργάνωση του οποίου ανέλαβε η Capital Link, διεθνής εταιρία επενδυτικής επικοινωνίας, η οποία εξειδικεύεται στον τομέα της ναυτιλίας. 

Στο Φόρουμ συμμετείχαν οι τέσσερις εκπρόσωποι επενδυτικών τραπεζών των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών, οι αναλυτές κ.κ. Scott Burk της Bear Stearns, Douglas Mavrinac της Jefferies & Company, Jonathan Chappell της JPMorgan Securities και Urs Dur της Lazard Capital Markets. Τη συζήτηση συντόνισε ο κ. Νικόλαος Μπορνόζης, Πρόεδρος της Capital Link. 
Η συζήτηση επικεντρώθηκε στις τάσεις και στις προοπτικές του κλάδου υπό το πρίσμα των τελευταίων εξελίξεων στις διεθνής χρηματιστηριακές αγορές. Σχετικά με την σημερινή κατάσταση στην αγορά, οι αναλυτές τόνισαν ότι τα βασικά θεμελιώδη στοιχεία της ναυτιλίας χύδην ξηρού φορτίου παραμένουν τα ίδια κατά τους τελευταίους μήνες, ενώ απέδωσαν την πτώση των τιμών των ναύλων στις συνεχιζόμενες διαπραγματεύσεις μεταξύ των εταιριών εξαγωγής σιδηρομεταλλεύματος και των κινεζικών εταιριών παραγωγής χάλυβα σχετικά με τις τιμές του σιδηρομεταλλεύματος για το 2008.
Σχολιάζοντας την επιβράδυνση της αμερικανικής οικονομίας, οι αναλυτές τόνισαν την μικρή έως ελάχιστη επίδρασή της στην ναυτιλία ξηρού φορτίου από τους τέσσερις παράγοντες που φαίνεται ότι σήμερα κατ’ εξοχήν προβληματίζουν τους επενδυτές. Πρώτον, η πιθανή ύφεση στην Αμερικανική οικονομία αναμένεται να έχει μικρή επίπτωση στην αγορά μεταφοράς χύδην ξηρών φορτίων, δεδομένου ότι οι Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες αντιστοιχούν σε λιγότερο από 4% του μεταφερομένου όγκου των κυρίως χύδην φορτίων όπως άνθρακας, σιδηρομετάλλευμα και δημητριακά. Δεύτερον, μικρή είναι και η επίδραση των αυξανόμενων τιμών του πετρελαίου καθώς το κόστος των καυσίμων στην περίπτωση των χρονοναυλώσεων καλύπτεται από τους ναυλωτές και όχι τις ναυτιλιακές εταιρίες. Τρίτον, ότι οι πτωτικές τάσεις του δολαρίου δεν αναμένεται να έχουν επίπτωση στις εισαγωγές από τις καταναλώτριες χώρες δεδομένου ότι η ζήτηση βασικών προϊόντων όπως ο άνθρακας και το σιδηρομετάλλευμα είναι συνδεδεμένη με την ανάπτυξη της βιομηχανικής υποδομής των χωρών και όχι με καταναλωτική ζήτηση, άρα οι εισαγωγές αυτές δεν είναι τόσο ελαστικές. Επί πλέον οι πτώση του δολαρίου πιθανόν κατά περίπτωση να κάνει τις εισαγωγές φθηνότερες. Τέλος ότι η πρόσφατη κρίση των ενυπόθηκων δανείων που παρατηρήθηκε στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες δεν έχει σχέση με την ναυτιλία και η δανειακή στενότητα που μπορεί να δημιουργείται κατά περίπτωση δεν αναμένεται να έχει σημαντική επίπτωση ιδιαίτερα στις εισηγμένες ναυτιλιακές εταιρίες.
Απαντώντας σε αντίστοιχη ερώτηση, οι αναλυτές εξήγησαν την χρήση του δείκτη BDI του Baltic Exchange που είναι δείκτης της spot αγοράς ξηρού φορτίου και δεν πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται σαν δείκτης της μελλοντικής εξέλιξης της παγκοσμίου οικονομίας ενώ τόνισαν ότι παρ’ όλη την διόρθωση που παρατηρήθηκε στην πορεία του τον τελευταίο καιρό, ο δείκτης παραμένει σε ιστορικά υψηλά επίπεδα.
Σχετικά με τη ζήτηση μεταφοράς χύδην ξηρού φορτίου, οι αναλυτές επεσήμαναν τον σημαντικό ρόλο της Κίνας και προέβλεψαν την διατήρηση της υψηλής ζήτησης για το 2008 ενώ για το 2009 και ύστερα τόνισαν την σημασία των αναπτυσσόμενων χωρών γενικά στην διατήρηση της ζήτησης σε υψηλά επίπεδα. Αντίστοιχα, στον τομέα της προσφοράς πλοίων, οι αναλυτές ανέπτυξαν τις σκέψεις τους για την εισροή νέων πλοίων τα επόμενα χρόνια, αναφέροντας ότι η ραγδαία αύξηση του αριθμού των πλοίων θα παρουσιαστεί από το δεύτερο μισό του 2009 και ύστερα, όταν και θα δοθούν στην αγορά οι παραγγελίες νεότευκτων πλοίων που δόθηκαν το δεύτερο μισό του 2007. Παρόλα αυτά, υπάρχει σημαντική πιθανότητα το χρονοδιάγραμμα παράδοσης πλοίων να επιβραδυνθεί δεδομένου ότι πολλά από τα ναυπηγεία είναι καινούργια με μικρή λειτουργική εμπειρία. 
Οι αναλυτές αναλύοντας τις ιδιαίτερα υψηλές τιμές των ναύλων ανέφεραν τις εκτιμήσεις ότι το 2008 αναμένεται να είναι μια από τις αποδοτικότερες χρονιές από πλευράς εσόδων στην ιστορία της ναυτιλίας, ενώ σχολιάζοντας τις εκτιμήσεις των ναυτιλιακών μετοχών παρατήρησαν την αδυναμία της αγοράς να κατανοήσει τις δυνατότητες των μετοχών των ναυτιλιακών εταιριών, αφού παρουσιάζουν υψηλά μερίσματα αλλά και ιδιαίτερη κάλυψη των μελλοντικών κερδών τους μέσω πολυετών χρονοναυλώσεων.
Το πλήρες κείμενο του Φόρουμ καθώς και το audio webcast της συζήτησης του έχουν αρχειοθετηθεί και είναι διαθέσιμα στο site της Capital Link: www.capitallinkshipping.com στην ενότητα “events”. 
Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι μπορούν επίσης να προμηθευτούν το γραπτό κείμενο του Φόρουμ υποβάλλοντας το αίτημά τους μέσω της προαναφερθείσας ιστοσελίδας.
Η ΤΑΥΤΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΗΣ CAPITAL LINK
Με έδρα την Νέα Υόρκη και παρουσία στο Λονδίνο και την Αθήνα, η Capital Link δραστηριοποιείται από το 1995 στον τομέα των Σχέσεων &micro;ε Επενδυτές και Επενδυτικής Επικοινωνίας (Investor Relations & Financial Communications). Η δραστηριότητά της επικεντρώνεται σε τρεις κυρίως άξονες. Προώθηση εταιριών σε στρατηγικούς και θεσμικούς επενδυτές, τραπεζίτες, αναλυτές και οικονομικά ΜΜΕ στην Ευρώπη και Αμερική - Αμερικανικά Αμοιβαία Κεφάλαια και Εταιρίες Επενδύσεων - Εισηγμένες Ναυτιλιακές εταιρίες. 
H Capital Link έχει ηγετική θέση διεθνώς στον τομέα των Investor Relations για την ναυτιλία συνεργαζόμενη με 20 ναυτιλιακές εταιρίες εισηγμένες στα 3 Αμερικανικά Χρηματιστήρια, και στα Χρηματιστήρια του Λονδίνου, του ΑΙΜ και του Μιλάνου. Διοργανώνει ετησίως σειρά από Συνέδρια και Ημερίδες ναυτιλιακού περιεχομένου με αναλυτές και εισηγμένες εταιρίες στη Νέα Υόρκη και το Λονδίνο.
Η Capital Link συνεργάζεται στενά με τα 3 κύρια Αμερικανικά Χρηματιστήρια (New York Stock Exchange, American Stock Exchange και Nasdaq), με το Χρηματιστήριο του Λονδίνου και των Αθηνών καθώς και &micro;ε πολλές εταιρίες από την Ελλάδα, την Ευρώπη, τις ΗΠΑ και πρόσφατα τη Χιλή. Επίσης διοργανώνει σειρά Επενδυτικών Συνεδρίων διεθνώς στους κύριους τομείς της δραστηριότητας της. 
Στον τομέα των Αμερικανικών Αμοιβαίων Κεφαλαίων και των Εταιριών Επενδύσεων, η Capital Link έχει ηγετική θέση στην Αμερική συνεργαζόμενη με τις σημαντικότερες εταιρίες του κλάδου, το δε Ετήσιο Συνέδριο “Capital Link Annual Closed-End Fund and Global ETF Forum”, ήδη στον 7ο χρόνο του, θεωρείται το σημαντικότερο Συνέδριο του χώρου. 
H Capital Link έχει οργανώσει ένα από τα πιο εκτεταμένα και αποτελεσματικά δίκτυα προβολής των Ελληνικών εισηγμένων επιχειρήσεων τόσο στην Ελλάδα όσο και σε διεθνείς επενδυτές, σε Ευρώπη και Αμερική. Ενδεικτικό της δραστηριότητάς της αποτελεί η αποφασιστική συμβολή της στην υπογραφή Μνημονίου Συνεργασίας μεταξύ των Χρηματιστηρίων Αθηνών και Νέας Υόρκης, η οργάνωση των εκδηλώσεων για την εισαγωγή του ΟΤΕ στο Χρηματιστήριο της Νέας Υόρκης το 1998, καθώς και η πρώτη επίσκεψη του Προέδρου του Χρηματιστηρίου της Νέας Υόρκης στην Αθήνα το 2001. Το ετήσιο Capital Link Forum on Investing in Greece, ήδη στον 10ο χρόνο, θεωρείται θεσμός σχετικά με την ενημέρωση των Αμερικανών επενδυτών για τις εξελίξεις και προοπτικές της Ελληνικής οικονομίας, του Χρηματιστηρίου και των επιχειρήσεων. Τέλος διοργανώνει στην Ελλάδα τα “IR AWARDS&reg; - Ετήσια Βραβεία Επενδυτικών Σχέσεων”, το οποίο θα πραγματοποιηθεί στις 21 Φεβρουαρίου 2008 στην αίθουσα του Χρηματιστηρίου Αθηνών.

----------


## Eng

Και τωρα τι γινεται με την αγορα του dry????
XAMOS!
Αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαστε μπροστα σε μια κριση που σιγουρα το αποτελεσμα θα ειναι να ξεκαθαριστει το τοπιο στις ναυτιλιακες εταιρειες.
Ειχαμε καταντησει ο καθενας να αγοραζει ενα σαπακι και να βαραει ναυλο βαρβατο! καιρος να σταματησει αυτο!

----------


## nfotis

Λογικό δεν είναι;

Ότι ανεβαίνει πέφτει, κι αυτή τη περίοδο είμαστε σε μια φάση διόρθωσης προς τα κάτω μετά τη 'φούσκα'.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, καλώς σας βρήκα!

Ν.Φ.

----------


## fotini86

Παρατηρώντας του δείκτες ναύλου (ξηρού φορτίου) κατά την διάρκεια του Νοεμβρίου, του Δεκεμβρίου και Ιανουαρίου θα διακρίνει κανείς μία απότομη πτώση των ναύλων. Το πιο αξιόλογο είναι ότι αφού ξέσπασε η οικονομική κρίση στις αρχές του Οκτώμβρη η ναυτιλιακή αγορά επηρεάστηκε άμεσα φτάνοντας στα χαμηλότερα επίπεδα ναύλου. 

Με την έναρξη του 2009 φάίνεται πως η πτώση αυτή κράτησε λιγότερο από όσο ήθελαν να είναι τα σενάρια των ναυτιλιακών οικονομολόγων. Βέβαια αυτό γίνεται ακόμα πιο ενδιαφέρον αν δούμε πως επηρεάστηκε η ζήτηση των χωρών εισαγωγής ξηρού φορτίου. Και αυτό γιατί η ζήτηση για θαλάσσια μεταφορά είναι παράγωγος ζήτηση, δηλ. εάν η ζήτηση εισαγωγής ξηρού φορτίου περιοριστεί ή ακόμα χειρότερα μειωθεί σε σημαντικό βαθμό τότε θα υπάρξει και μία ανάλογη μείωση της ζήτησης για μεταφορά, άρα αύξηση του διαθέσιμου τονάζ και εν τέλει πτώση των ναύλων. 

Εντός του Φεβρουαρίου πλέον η αγορά δείχνει πως έχει αρχίσει να συνέρχεται δίνοντας και πάλι ελπίδες για χρυσούς ναύλους. Χαρακτηριστικά άρθρο της σελίδας www.marinews.gr γράφει "_To ψυχολογικό φράγμα των 2.000 ξεπέρασε η ναυλαγορά ξηρού φορτίου. Σε συνεχή ανοδική πορεία βρίσκεται η ναυλαγορά ξηρού φορτίου απαλύνοντας λίγο τη δυσφορία από την οικονομική χασούρα στην οποία έχουν βυθιστεί οι εφοπλιστές που δραστηριοποιούνται ειδικότερα στον τομέα αυτό_."

Και για να έχουμε μία εικόνα των πραγμάτων ..... http://www.naftemporiki.gr/markets/quote.asp?id=.BADI

----------


## Eng

Φωτεινή, πάρα πολυ καλή η παρατήρησή σου. Εγω από τη μεριά μου θέλω να παρατηρήσω το εξής, πραγματικά η αγορά τον τελευταίο μήνα παρουσιάζει σημαντική άνοδο ως προς τις τιμές των ναυλών. Αυτή τη στιγμή ετοιμάζουμε να ναυλώσουμε το βαποράκι μας από Ισπανία για Ελλάδα με χωμα στη τιμή του $0,33/τόνο. Το συγκεκριμένο φορτίο το είχα βρεί τον Δεκέμβρη με $0,10/τόνο. Αυτό που βλέπουν οι ναυλομεσίτες ώς προς τα φορτία αλλά και στις αγοραπωλησίες πλοίων είναι η παρακάτω φράση.._"τυχεροι οσοι μπουν μεχρι το Πάσχα και σε καλή μοίρα όσοι μπουν μέχρι το καλοκαίρι",_ από κει και πέρα οι τιμές των bulkers θα επανέρχονται στα γνωριμα / λογικά επίπεδα. Όσο για τα φορτία, η αγορά λένε οτι θα φτειάξει καλά στο πρώτο εξάμηνο του 2010. Η χρονιά αυτή είναι πραγματικά για γερά νευρα και βεβαια είναι και χρονιά επιβοίωσης. 
Όλα τα πραπάνω στα μεταφέρω μέσα από πολλές συζητήσεις που κάνουμε με ναυλομεσιτες και brokers. Πάντως ξαναλέω πως αυτά που είπες ηταν πολυ σωστα και εμπεριστατομένα.
Να είσαι καλα!

----------


## Leo

Μιας και είμαι μέσα στα πράγματα θα σας πω ότι κατα την γνώμη μου ούτε οι χρυσές εποχές είναι καλές, ούτε και οι οι τίτλοι *To ψυχολογικό φράγμα των 2.000 ξεπέρασε η ναυλαγορά ξηρού φορτίου.* Θα προτιμούσα κάτι ουσιαστεικότερο και ενδιάμεσο (πχ καμιά 20αριά χιλιάρικα - το πολύ - την ημέρα για τα μεσαία μεγέθη του ξηρού φορτίου), ώστε να αποφεύγουμε τις τρελές εκτοξεύσεις ή τις ελεύθερες πτώσεις. Αυτά τα ακραία φαινόμενα δημιουργούν  και "έκτακτα περιστατικά" στην αγορά για τους ενθουσιώδεις Έλληνες (παραγγείλαμε και τώρα τα μαζεύουμε),  αλλά και τους απανταχού ανυποψίαστους αλλοδαπούς που πέφτουν σαν τα κοτόπουλα ό ένας μετά τον άλλον... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  από τις πιέσεις των υποχρεώσεων τους.

----------


## nfotis

Λίγο άσχετο, αλλά υπάρχουν ανάλογοι δείκτες με το Baltic για μισθώσεις containerships για κάποιες βασικές διαδρομές;

Πως βγάζει κάποιος συμπεράσματα για τις τάσεις της αγοράς, όταν ο καθένας χρεώνει ότι ναύλο του κατέβει σε στυλ προσφορά-ζήτηση στη σποτ αγορά;

Πως μπορεί μια εταιρεία να προγραμματίσει τη λειτουργία της όταν η αγορά πηγαίνει από το ένα άκρο στο άλλο (boom-bust);

Επίσης, είχα διαβάσει ότι η προσφορά αλλάζει απότομα (π.χ. η ΖΙΜ είχε δέσει μαζικά όλα τα πλοία της μια περίοδο, προτιμώντας το από τη λειτουργία με ζημιά - τέτοιες κινήσεις όμως επηρεάζουν αυτόματα και τα ναύλα λόγω μειωμένης προσφοράς)

Ν.Φ.

----------


## Eng

Καπτα Leo, που τετοια τυχη!! Βλέπεις εμεις οι Ελληνας εχουμε περιεργη ιδιοσυγκρασία. Ή θα προσέχουμε υπερβολικά ή - όπως ειπες - θα πέσουμε μετα μούτρα στο ψαχνό.. Και το ωραιο? Μαζι με το ψαχνό τρωμε και το λίπος..!
Πάντως μακαρι να βρεθει η Χρυση Τομή για να μπορει..η Ελλαδα να φαει ψωμακι γιατι αν δεν υπήρχε η ναυτιλία θα ειχαμε πεινάζει προ πολλού!

----------


## fotini86

"Η χρονιά αυτή είναι πραγματικά για γερά νευρα και βεβαια είναι και χρονιά επιβοίωσης." (user:Eng) 
Όντως έτσι είναι. Είναι μία χρονιά για να δούμε ποιες εταιρείες αντέχουν στις διακυμάνσεις της αγοράς, ποιες είναι αυτές που τις αντιμετωπίζουν και ποιες είναι αυτές που "λυγίζουν".  
Παρόλα αυτά όμως ως επί των πλείστων οι εταιρείες είχαν επαναπαυτεί σε χρυσούς ναύλους. Φτάνοντας η αγορά στο peak ήταν αναμενόμενο ότι αργά η γρήγορα (μακροχρόνια ή βραχυχρόνια) θα ερχόταν και η στιγμή που όλοι απεύχονται.  
Εδώ θα ήθελα να προσθέσω πως η αιτία για μία ανατροπή στους ναύλους δεν είναι μόνο μία. Οι συνηθέστερες αιτίες είναι πολιτικά γεγονότα (πόλεμοι), μετεωρολογικές συνθήκες (πλημμύρες), κακές σοδιές κ.τ.λ. Όλα αυτά εντελώς πληροφοριακά. 
Ας μην ξεχνάμε πως η αγορά (πριν ακόμη γίνει έντονο το φαινόμενο του νεοπλουτισμού) έχει περάσει και από χειρότερες περιόδους (βλ. Wall Street Crash 1929), και όμως κάποιοι ορθοπόδησαν και πάλι.
VS
Με το κλείσιμο της διώρυγας του Suez (second closure of the Suez Canal from 1967 until 1975) η αγορά ξηρού φορτίου επωφελήθηκε εμμέσως με τα πλοία συνδυασμένων φορτίων. 
΄
Όλα αυτά τα αναφέρω γιατί δεν θα πρέπει να είμαστε και πολύ απαισιόδοξοι γιατί η ιστορία μας διδάσκει πως η λύση θα βρεθεί είτε αυτό λέγεται στροφή σε άλλες μορφές αγορών είτε σε πώληση πλοίων για scrab ώστε να υπάρξει ρευστότητα στη αγορά είτε σε οτιδήποτε άλλο....

----------


## Natsios

> Εδώ θα ήθελα να προσθέσω πως η αιτία για μία ανατροπή στους ναύλους δεν είναι μόνο μία. Οι συνηθέστερες αιτίες είναι πολιτικά γεγονότα (πόλεμοι), μετεωρολογικές συνθήκες (πλημμύρες), κακές σοδιές κ.τ.λ. Όλα αυτά εντελώς πληροφοριακά.


Πολύ σωστά είναι αυτά αλλά αυτοί οι λόγοι ανοίκουν στους normal κανόνες της οικονομίας. Τι απο τα παραπάνω για παράδειγμα ή κάτι άλλο αντίστοιχο έφερε το BDI το καλοκαίρι στις 11700 μονάδες και το πετρέλαιο στα $160 το βαρέλι΄τόσο απότομα? Μήπως έγιναν τέτοια πράγματα και θάματα που όλες οι τιμές (ναυλαριθμοι, πετρέλαια κτλ κτλ) εκτοξεύτηκαν έτσι και γκρεμίστηκαν μέσα σε λίγους μήνες όταν υπήρχαν προβλέψεις που λέγανε οτι οι τρελή πορεία των ναύλων θα συνεχιζότανε και το πετρέλαιο θα έφτανε τα $200!! ??
Προφανώς έγιναν πολλά μαγειρέματα και δεν υπολογίστηκαν οι νόμοι της οικονομίας, για εύκολο και τρελό κέρδος. 
Οι άνοδος των ναυλάριθμων για το ξηρό φορτίο είναι όντως ενθαρυντική. Το ερώτημα είναι αν θα συνεχιστή ή αν θα σταθεροποιηθούν οι τιμές σε κάποιο λογικό επίπεδο. Ή μήπως θα πέσουν πάλι κατακόρυφα και όσοι παλέψουν να εκμεταλλευτούν την τωρινή κατάσταση με αγορές ή επανενεργοποίηση παροπλισμένων στόλων θα την πατήσουν πάλι?
Δεν γίνοντε και έμπιστες προβλέψεις τώρα και ο καθένας λέει τα δικά του με πολύ μεγάλη επιφύλαξη μετά απο όσα γίνονται.

----------


## Eng

Πάντως για να πω την αληθεια αυτή τη περιοδο μεσω αρκετων συνομιλιων που εχω, πολλοί ειναι αυτοι που παραμένουν σχετικά δυσπιστοι μπροστα στη νέα αυξηση των ναυλων που παρατηρηθηκε απο τα μεσα του Φλεβαρη. Ειναι κατι που δεν μπορουσαν να το φανταστουν οτι θα ερχοταν τοσο γρηγορα. Τοποθετούσαν την ανακτηση της τιμης των ναυλων κάπου προς το Πασχα. Η αληθεια ειναι πως οι τιμες στην αγορά πλοίων εχουν πάρει και πάλι την ανοδο και αυτό είναι καλό μιας και δείχνει και την ανοδο των ναυλων. Περιμένουμε και Παρατηρούμε.. Ας ελπίσουμε να μην είναι πάλι καμιά οικονομική μπλόφα των Ευρωπαϊκων Τραπεζων..!

----------


## Giorgos_D

Ψαχνωντας για παλια ποστάλια βρήκα τη δημοσίευση του a.molos 

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=56961
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31499

κατω απο την αναφορά για το Espresso Corinto, αναφέρει καποιες απόψεις για την κριση της ναυτιλίας του 1976....Θυμίζει κάτι???Απλά αντικαταστείστε εκει που αναφέρει την Ιαπωνία, με την Κίνα.... :Wink: 

Οπως υπήρχε τοτε κριση και ξεπεραστηκε, ετσι θα ξεπεραστει και αυτή. Θα συμφωνήσω με το Νατσιο πως ο καθένας λέει τα δικά του.

Σύμφωνα με τα τωρινά γεγονότα η αγορά ξηρού φορτίου ειναι σε μεγαλη αστάθεια, από τη στιγμή που οι χωρες παραγωγής πρώτης ύλης σιδηρομεταλλευματων, ειναι σε μια διαμαχη για την τιμολόγηση της παραγωγής τους με τον κυριότερο αγοραστή την Κίνα. Κατι που ειναι ο αμεσα κινητήριος μοχλός της ναυλαγοράς ξηρού φορτίου.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πάντως φαίνεται ότι οι εφοπλιστές ετοιμάζονται για μεγάλη ζήτηση ναύλων σε Capesize βαπόρια. Όπως είδαμε εδώ έχουν αρχίσει να χαρακτηρίζονται Chinamax. Και μετασκευάζονται VLCC σε bulk carriers. Κι όπως γράφει η Κυριακάτικη Ελευθεροτυπία (http://www.enet.gr/online/online_tex...01620,82134644) και ο όμιlος αγγελικούση ετομάζεται για κάτι τέτοιο:

 "Σε γιγαντιαία φορτηγά πλοία ξηρού φορτίου ετοιμάζεται να μετατρέψει τρία από τα μεγαλύτερα δεξαμενόπλοια που διαθέτει η ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία Kristen του ομίλου Αγγελικούση. Στελέχη της ναυτιλιακής πιάτσας λένε ότι ο όμιλος σπεύδει να πάρει θέση σε μια αγορά η οποία εκτιμάται ότι θα αποφέρει μεγάλα κέρδη το επόμενο διάστημα. Εξηγούν ότι όταν αρχίσει και πάλι η ζήτηση για μεταφορά φορτίων οι μεσίτες θα αναζητούν όσο γίνεται μεγαλύτερα πλοία ώστε με λιγότερα δρομολόγια να μεταφέρουν μεγαλύτερες ποσότητητες σιδηρομεταλλευμάτων, κάρβουνου ή σιτηρών. 

* Οπότε, όσοι εφοπλιστές διαθέτουν τέτοια πλοία θα ξαναζεστάνουν με κέρδη τις τσέπες τους."

----------


## nfotis

Δεδομένο είναι ότι (και) αυτή η κρίση θα ξεπεραστεί (εγώ θα το έλεγα 'διόρθωση').

Ότι κάτι τέτοιο θα συνέβαινε ήταν αναμενόμενο (δεν γίνεται το σκραπ π.χ. να πενταπλασιάζεται και βάλε η αξία του σε τρία χρόνια και να παραμένει ανοδικό)

Το ερώτημα είναι 'πότε;' θα γίνει η εξισορρόπηση και θα ξεπεραστεί η κρίση.

Διαισθητικά μιλώντας (χωρίς να έχω κάποια μοντέλα υπόψιν, τα οποία πιστεύω ότι σε τελική ανάλυση δεν δίνουν κάποια αξιόπιστη μελλοντική πρόβλεψη), εικάζω ότι μέχρι το φθινόπωρο θα έχουν επανέλθει σε πιό φυσιολογικές τιμές τα ναύλα κτλ.

Και προσοχή: δεν αναφέρομαι σε ναύλα του 2008 (τα οποία ήταν υπερτιμημένα), αλλά σε ναύλα του 2005 με 2006.

Η διαφορά αυτής της κρίσης εικάζω ότι είναι ποιοτική, καθώς ταυτόχρονα πολλοί τομείς της οικονομίας 'ξεφούσκωσαν', λόγω της αλληλεξάρτησης στο παγκόσμιο εμπόριο. Το 1976 οι οικονομίες ήταν πολύ περισσότερο προστατευτικές (δασμοί, κτλ.), ενώ δεν υπήρχε και η Ευρωπαϊκή αγορά.

Παράδειγμα: η ζήτηση για αυτοκίνητα έπεσε κατά 50% περίπου.
Αυτό συνεπάγεται μικρότερη ζήτηση για ατσάλι (και σκραπ), οδηγώντας σε μείωση μεταφορών πρώτων υλών με καράβια, μαούνες και τραίνα (ενδεικτικά, οι Γερμανικοί σιδηρόδρομοι διάβασα ότι έχουν νοικιάσει 170 χιλιόμετρα γραμμών κι έχουν παρκάρει βαγόνια και μηχανές!)
Τα εργοστάσια πρώτα μειώνουν τις βάρδιες και τις εργάσιμες ημέρες, και μετά απολύουν προσωπικό.

Κι αν αυτό δεν απασχολεί και τόσο την χώρα της φαιδράς πορτοκαλέας (= Ελλάδα) που δεν έχει εργοστάσια, θα την απασχολήσει όταν οι απολυμένοι υπάλληλοι και εργάτες δεν θα κάνουν εκεί διακοπές...

Παρόμοια προβλήματα υπάρχουν και στην αγορά των containers (ΟΚ, αυτή είναι σε δεύτερο χρόνο, καθώς αφορά κυρίως επεξεργασμένα προϊόντα - θα υπάρχει πάντα μια διαφορά φάσης από τα bulkers, από όσο μαντεύω)

Προτείνω για ανάγνωση το λήμμα της Wikipedia για τη τρέχουσα κρίση:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Financi...s_of_2007-2008
Ακόμα κι αν παρακάμψετε τα διάφορα οικονομικά ακρωνύμια, η ουσία νομίζω είναι αρκετά σαφής.

Καλή ανάγνωση,
Ν.Φ.

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Ψαχνωντας για παλια ποστάλια βρήκα τη δημοσίευση του a.molos 
> 
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=56961
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31499
> 
> κατω απο την αναφορά για το Espresso Corinto, αναφέρει καποιες απόψεις για την κριση της ναυτιλίας του 1976....Θυμίζει κάτι???Απλά αντικαταστείστε εκει που αναφέρει την Ιαπωνία, με την Κίνα....


Υστερα απο τη σημερινή δημοσιευση του Hellenic Shipping News, εχω αρχισει να μπερδέυομαι αν ζουμε στο 1976 ή στο 2009....

http://www.hellenicshippingnews.com/...8968&Itemid=93

Τελικά ενας κύκλος ειναι.....

----------


## Natsios

Αυτό που παρατηρώ πολύ καιρό τώρα είναι οτι οι Κινέζοι, που έχουν μαζέψει χρήμα τα τελευταία χρονια, αγοράζουν συνέχεια παλιά bulk carriers σε τιμές scrap μειώνοντας έτσι το ρίσκο τις επένδυσης!
Ότι κάνανε δηλαδή οι έλληνες μεταπολεμικά. Λέτε οι Κινέζοι να είναι οι αυριανοί κυρίαρχοι της ναυτιλίας? Και πλοία αγοράζουν και ναυπηγεία έχουν και ναυτικούς έχουν κτλ κτλ. 
Λέω εγω τώρα......

----------


## nfotis

Υπάρχει και το άλλο ζήτημα - τον τελευταίο καιρό οι Κινέζοι 'στοκάρουν' σε πρώτες ύλες (σιδηρομετάλλευμα, κάρβουνο, κτλ.) αξίας δισεκατομμυρίων Ευρώ.

Εδώ που τα λέμε, καλύτερα να τα ρίχνουν εκεί τα λεφτά και να έχουν χειροπιαστά αγαθά (που θα μεταποιήσουν και θα πουλήσουν ακριβότερα) παρά να μείνουν με τα Αμερικανικά ομόλογα στο χέρι αν κι εφόσον το δολάριο φουντάρει...

Και φυσικά έχουν αρχίσει ξανά να ανεβαίνουν οι ναύλοι, μετά και την (προσωρινή) απόσυρση από τη κυκλοφορία αρκετών πλοίων (διάβασα ότι ο κόλπος Subic έχει γεμίσει καράβια, και φαντάζομαι ότι και έξω από Ελευσίνα και Σαλαμίνα είναι γεμάτος ο τόπος).

Από την άλλη, έχετε προσέξει ότι όλοι λένε για κρίση, αλλά ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δεν κατεβάζει τις τιμές στη λιανική;

Όταν αρχίσουν να πέφτουν οι τιμές καταναλωτή, τότε θα βγούνε πραγματικά τα μαχαίρια...

Ν.Φ.

----------


## fotini86

Τα πέντε βασικά φορτία που μπορεί κανείς να συναντήσει στην αγορά χύδην φορτίου είναι:
1. ο άνθρακας - coal
2. σιδηρομετάλλευμα - iron ore
3. τα δημητριακά - grain
4. ο βωξίτης και η αλουμίνα - bauxite and alumina και
5. τα φωσφάτα - phosphate. 

Για να καταλάβουμε λοιπόν περίπου ποιες θαλάσσιους οδούς ακολουθούν τα πλοία μεταφοράς χύδην φορτίου παρακάτω παραθέτω μερικές από τις πηγές από όπου γίνεται η εξαγωγή των φορτίων αυτών.

Οι βασικότερες πηγές εξαγωγής άνθρακα είναι η Β.Αμερική και η Αυστραλία ενώ ακολουθούν η Ν. Αφρική και η Κίνα. 

Το σιδηρομετάλλευμα που αποτελεί και το βασικότερο φορτίο της αγοράς εξάγεται από τις περιοχές της Βραζιλίας και της Αυστραλίας. Επίσης μερικοί δευτερεύοντες εξαγωγείς είναι η Ινδία και η Βενεζουέλα.

Παρόλο που τα δημητριακά είναι ένα φορτίο το οποίο παρουσιάζει διακυμάνσεις ανάλογα με την σοδειά, εξάγεται κυρίως από τα λιμάνια των ΗΠΑ και του Καναδά και φυσικά η Ευρώπη αποτελεί και έναν βασικό εισαγωγέα.

Το Μαρόκο και οι ΗΠΑ είναι οι δύο κύριοι εξαγωγείς των φωσφάτων ενώ η Δ. Αφρική και η Καραϊβική είναι δύο από τις χώρες οι οποίες εξάγουν βωξίτη και αλουμίνα - συνήθως σε ακατέργαστη μορφή.

----------


## ChiefMate

Quote
Παρόλο που τα δημητριακά είναι ένα φορτίο το οποίο παρουσιάζει διακυμάνσεις ανάλογα με την σοδειά, εξάγεται κυρίως από τα λιμάνια των ΗΠΑ και του Καναδά και φυσικά η Ευρώπη αποτελεί και έναν βασικό εισαγωγέα.
Unquote

Μην ξεχνας κ την Λατινικη Αμερικη.....
Αχανεις εκτασεις με πλουσια σοδεια!

----------


## fotini86

Για ακόμα μία φορά η βιομηχανία της Κίνας έρχεται να μας υπενθυμίσει πόσες σημαντικές αλλαγές μπορεί να φέρει στον "κόσμο" των Cape και των ναύλων. 

Από την μία τα νεότευκτα που αναμένονται να πέσουν στην θάλασσα έχουν προκαλέσει επιφυλάξεις για τους συντηρητικούς στην αγορά. Από την άλλη οι προβλέψεις των Κινέζικων μεταλλουργικών βιομηχανιών για μελλοντική αύξηση της ζήτησης στην τοπική κοινωνία έχουν σαν αποτέλεσμα την επιστροφή των ναύλων στα επίπεδα του περασμένου Σεπτεμβρίου. 

περισσότερα στο www.theseanation.gr

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πάντως σύμφωνα με το άρθρο του Lloyds List που είδαμε στην κεντρική μς σελίδα σήμερα (αυτό) πολύ πιστέυουν ότι η ζήτηση για μινεράλι από την Κίνα κορυφώθηκε και θα αρχίσει να πέφτει οπότε αναμένεται και πτώση στη ζήτηση των capesize. Σύμφωνα με το ίδιο άρθρο ότι το π΄ρωτο τέταρτο του 2009 οι εισαγωγές σιδηρομεταλέυματος στην Κίνα ήταν 131 εκατομύρια τόνοι αρκετά περισσότεροι από τους  110 εκατομύρια τόνους την αντίστοιχη περόδο του 2008.

----------


## Leo

Τα δικά μου στοιχεία Παναγιώτη λένε ότι η σημερινή αγορά των capers έιναι αρκετά πάνω απο ότι ήταν πριν μία εβρομάδα. Το ποσοστό είναι πάνω από 50% κατά περίπτωση. Παράλληλα παραθέτω κι ένα σημερινό άρθρο από τον οικονομικό τύπο

20090527122118212.pdf

----------


## nfotis

Είναι πολλές οι 'αντιμαχόμενες' δυνάμεις/τάσεις που 'παίζουν' εδώ πέρα.

Από ότι έχω καταλάβει, η Κίνα προσπαθεί να στοκάρει σε πρώτες ύλες τώρα που πάνε να 'κάνουν κοιλιά', αφού έχει στην άκρη ένα γερό κομπόδεμα σε ρευστό.

Αυτό σημαίνει άνοδο μεν σε τόννους, αλλά όχι και σε έσοδα.

Το ζητούμενο όμως ποιό είναι;
Να ανεβούν οι διακινούμενοι τόννοι ή τα λεφτά ανά τόννο/ημέρα ναύλωσης;
Το πρώτο είναι στα χέρια των παραγωγών/καταναλωτών, το δεύτερο (μερικώς) στα χέρια των εφοπλιστών (και του διαθέσιμου τονάζ).

Κάποια στιγμή (το 'πότε;' είναι το ερώτημα) οι πρώτες ύλες θα ανεβούνε πάλι ως τιμή.

Λίγο μετά βλέπω να ανεβαίνουν και τα containers (ως επεξεργασμένα υλικά).

Ν.Φ.

----------


## Natsios

Συνεχίζει να διολισθαίνει ο βασικός δείκτης της ναυλαγοράς (Baltic Dry Index-BDI) πλησιάζοντας τις 2.400 μονάδες, καθώς όπως εκτιμούν οι αναλυτές η ζήτηση σιδηρομεταλλεύματος από την Κίνα μειώνεται, ενώ δευτερευόντως και οι μουσώνες στην Ινδία παίζουν και αυτές το ρόλο τους.
 Ωστόσο πέραν της τρεχούσης συγκυρίας η πορεία των ναύλων κατά το δεύτερο εξάμηνο του χρόνου θα εξαρτηθεί, κυρίως, από το αν θα ανακάμψει η ζήτηση από την Κίνα και κυρίως από το εάν φθάσει σε τέτοια επίπεδα που θα μπορεί να απορροφήσει την υπερβάλλουσα προσφορά νεότευκτων πλοίων.
 Στη διάρκεια του πρώτου εξαμήνου του 2009 η καθαρή ανάπτυξη του παγκόσμιου στόλου πλοίων ξηρού φορτίου ήταν της τάξης του 2,5%, μεσούσης της οικονομικής κρίσης. Σύμφωνα με εκτιμήσεις ναυτιλιακής εταιρείας Goldenport οι οποίες περιλαμβάνονται στην εξαμηνιαία έκθεση των αποτελεσμάτων της, στη διάρκεια του πρώτου εξαμήνου του 2009 στον παγκόσμιο στόλο ξηρού φορτίου προστέθηκαν 223 νεότευκτα πλοία, ενώ την ίδια περίοδο οδηγήθηκαν σε διαλυτήρια 207 πλοία κρατώντας τον παγκόσμιο στόλο με όρους χωρητικότητας (dwt) σε μία μικρή ανάπτυξη λίγο κάτω του 2,5%.
 Ωστόσο στη διάρκεια του δεύτερου εξαμήνου αναμένεται να επιταχυνθούν οι παραδόσεις γεγονός που σημαίνει αυξημένη χωρητικότητα και η προσοχή πλέον στρέφεται στην πλευρά της ζήτησης και ουσιαστικά στο κατά πόσο η Κίνα θα απορροφήσει με τις εισαγωγές σιδήρου την υπερβάλλουσα προσφορά. Αξίζει, πάντως, να σημειωθεί ότι παρά τις αυξομειώσεις του δείκτη BDI μέχρι και τον Αύγουστο του 2009 τα επίπεδα των ναύλων επέτρεπαν τη λειτουργική κερδοφορία των πλοίων. 
 Σύμφωνα πάντα με την Goldenport μπορεί να έφθασε μέχρι και 75% κάτω από την ίδια περίοδο του 2008, αλλά από την άλλη πλευρά, έχει ανακτήσει το 33% του εδάφους που έχασε στο δεύτερο εξάμηνο του 2008. Ο μέσος όρος για τον Baltic Dry Index (BDI) το πρώτο τρίμηνο του 2009 ήταν οι 1.562 μονάδες, στο δεύτερο τρίμηνο ήταν 2.714 μονάδες και το διάστημα Ιούλιο-Αύγουστο 2009, έφθασε τις 3.129 μονάδες. Είναι προφανές, ωστόσο, ότι και στα τρία εξεταζόμενα χρονικά διαστήματα τα ημερήσια έσοδα των πλοίων επέτρεπαν τη λειτουργική τους κερδοφορία, σύμφωνα με την Goldenport. 
 Σε αντίθεση, πάντως, με τα πλοία ξηρού φορτίου, η αγορά των πλοίων μεταφοράς εμπορευματοκιβωτίων εξακολουθεί να λειτουργεί με ναύλους που παραμένουν κάτω από το κόστος λειτουργίας του πλοίου. 
 Από τις αρχές Αυγούστου περίπου 1,4 εκατομμύρια TEU (που αντιπροσωπεύουν το 10,5% της χωρητικότητας του στόλου παγκοσμίως και αφορούν σε 540 πλοία) παραμένουν σε αδράνεια. Ενθαρρυντικό ωστόσο για το μέλλον είναι το γεγονός ότι οι νέες παραγγελίες ναυπήγησης είναι ελάχιστες τον τελευταίο χρόνο, ενώ πάνω από 150 πλοία χωρητικότητας 275.000 TEU έχουν οδηγηθεί σε διάλυση. 
 Με βάση τα παραπάνω στοιχεία το υφιστάμενο βιβλίο παραγγελιών αντιπροσωπεύει περίπου το 42% του υπάρχοντος στόλου και βρίσκεται στο χαμηλότερο επίπεδο από το 2006. Μόλις δυο χρόνια πριν το Νοέμβριο του 2007, όταν τίποτα ενδεχομένως δεν έδειχνε αυτό που επακολούθησε το βιβλίο παραγγελιών αντιπροσώπευε το 64% του υπάρχοντος στόλου κατά το χρόνο. 
 Αξίζει επίσης να σημειωθεί ότι στα πλοία χωρητικότητας κάτω των 4.000 TEU το τρέχον βιβλίο παραγγελιών αντιπροσωπεύει το 11% του υφιστάμενου στόλου, ενώ για τα μεγαλύτερης χωρητικότητας πλοία το βιβλίο παραγγελιών αντιπροσωπεύει το 63% του υπάρχοντος στόλου. Εξ αυτού του λόγου ελληνικές ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες που δραστηριοποιούνται στον τομέα μεταφοράς εμπορευματοκιβωτίων και διαθέτουν πλοία χωρητικότητας μικρότερης των 4.000 TEU, εκτιμούν ότι έχουν πιο θετικές προοπτικές. 



Πηγη: www.naftemporiki.gr

----------


## Natsios

Νεα δεδομενα στο προσκηνιο για την αγορα ξηρου φορτιου οπως κυκλοφορουν απο μεγαλους οικους ερευνων και τον τυπο

http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=9673
http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/cstory.asp?id=1725417

----------


## Natsios

Και απο τα προηγούμενα άρθρα για σενάρια εκτόξευσης της ναυλαγοράς δημοσιευμένα στις αρχές του μήνα σε νεα αρθρα για δύσκολο 2010 δημοσιευμένα στο τέλος του μήνα. Αντε να δούμε τι θα γίνει :Confused: 

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/cstory.asp?id=1733610

----------


## fotini86

Η αγορά αυτή είναι τόσο απρόβλεπτη που και οι ίδιοι οι ναυλομεσιτικοί οίκοι κρατάνε τις επιφυλάξεις τους. Το μόνο που μπορούμε να πούμε με σιγουριά είναι ότι κινητήριος δύναμη για αυτά τα σκαμπανεβάσματα είναι η προσφορά και η ζήτηση.

----------


## Natsios

> Νεα δεδομενα στο προσκηνιο για την αγορα ξηρου φορτιου οπως κυκλοφορουν απο μεγαλους οικους ερευνων και τον τυπο
> 
> http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=9673
> http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/cstory.asp?id=1725417


Τελικά τα σενάρια για ανοδο της αγοράς ξηρού φορτίου πάνω απο τις 4000 μονάδες που είδαμε να κυκλοφορούν πριν ένα μήνα, επαληθεύτηκαν όταν την Παρασκευή ο BDI έφτασε της 4111 μονάδες με τα Capes και Panamaxes να οδηγούν την κούρσα.

----------


## Michael

και διαψεύτηκαν τα αντίθετα σενάρια...

----------


## Natsios

> και διαψεύτηκαν τα αντίθετα σενάρια...


Εχω την αίσθηση φιλε Michael, χωρις να είμαι ειδήμον, οτι γρήγορα θα ξαναπέσει και έτσι θα κυλήσει και η επόμενη χρονιά με δυνατά πάνω κάτω που δεν θα αφήνουν περιθώρια λήψεως τελικών αποφάσεων και χαραξης στρατηγικής. Θα δουμε

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Εχω την αίσθηση φιλε Michael, χωρις να είμαι ειδήμον, οτι γρήγορα θα ξαναπέσει και έτσι θα κυλήσει και η επόμενη χρονιά με δυνατά πάνω κάτω που δεν θα αφήνουν περιθώρια λήψεως τελικών αποφάσεων και χαραξης στρατηγικής. Θα δουμε


Ποτε να μην ειμαστε σιγουροι...ενα μπραφ να κανουν οι Κινεζοι και να πουν οτι ειναι υπερπληρεις απο αποθεματα,σε συνδυσαμο με την αυξανομενη παραλαβη νεοτευκτων θα ξαναδυσκολεψουν την κατασταση...

----------


## ChiefMate

> Ποτε να μην ειμαστε σιγουροι...ενα μπραφ να κανουν οι Κινεζοι και να πουν οτι ειναι υπερπληρεις απο αποθεματα,σε συνδυσαμο με την αυξανομενη παραλαβη νεοτευκτων θα ξαναδυσκολεψουν την κατασταση...



Πολυ σωστα...!

----------


## Michael

Είναι πολλοί οι παράγοντες που επιδρούν και όχι πάντοτε προβλέψιμοι. Το σίγουρο είναι πως βρισκώμαστε σε μια περίοδο που όλοι αισθάνωνται αβέβαιοι για το μέλλον και φοβούνται μήπως χτυπηθούν παραιτέρω από την κρίση, ενώ συγχρόνως ελπίζουν να μπορέσουν να εκμεταλευτούν ευκαιρίες και να "ρεφάρουν". Συνδυασμός καχυποψίας και υφέρπουσας αισιοδοξίας και απεγνωσμένης αναζήτησης ευκαιριών. Συνεπώς όλα αυτά είναι αναμενόμενο να προκαλέσουν απότομες κινήσεις και άλλοτε μεν ακατανόητες αγκυλώσεις και άλλοτε παράτολμες "τούμπες"... Επομένως η τάση για αυξημένη μεταβλητότητα (δηλαδη μια πάνω και μια κάτω τα νάυλα) μπορεί να θεωρηθεί εύλογη προσδοκία ανεξάρτητα από την μακροπροθεσμη τάση. Ενδιαφέρον έχει να εξεταστεί αν μεταφέρωνται ακόμα τα ίδια φορτία στα ίδια δρομολόγια και στις ίδιες αναλογίες όπως προηγουμένως καθώς και την επίδραση εποχιακών παραγόντων ιδιαίτερα για αγροτικά προιόντα (εννοώ σιτηρά) και για κάυσιμα για θέρμανση (άμεσα ή εμμεσα και κυρίως για steaming coal) σε σχέση με προηγούμενα έτη. Δηλαδή οι καιρικές συνθήκες π.χ επέτρεψαν να έχουμε μεγάλύτερες σοδειες φέτος ή μικρότερες; θα έχουμε βαρύ χειμώνα ή όχι;
Επίσης σε τι στάθμη βρίσκωνται τα αποθέματα παραγωγών και καταναλωτών.

----------


## Natsios

Συνεχίζονται (και θα συνεχίζονται) οι ανησυχίες και οι προβλέψεις δύσκολων καιρών στην αγορα ξηρού φορίου λόγο υπερπροσφοράς πλοίων τα επόμενα χρόνια

*Oversupply may leave bulk shipping dry next year* Despite the mitigating effects of the global economic recovery, 2010 is likely to be a worse year for dry bulk ship owners than 2009 thanks to the wide demand-supply gap of vessels. However, just how bad the year turns out to be will depend largely on the speed and force with which ship owners respond to the crisis, said a report.
"The major threat to the dry bulk sector is the dangerously high increase in the supply of bulk vessels forecast over the year. A severe gap between the supply of vessels and demand for bulk shipping will be unavoidable. This has the potential to have a severe impact on freight rates and, in particular, on the market for Capesize carriers and other large vessels," a report by Business Monitor International (BMI), the London-based global industry research and analysis firm has predicted.
This year turned out to be a much better year for the dry bulk sector than many would have predicted. The Baltic Dry Index was quick to reverse the collapse in freight rates seen in H1 2008 and by the mid point of the year the index had recovered to 2006 levels, it said.
Fears that the index was to suffer a precipitous decline in H2 2009 proved to be largely short-lived, and, despite several fluctuations, posted strong gains in the final quarter of the year, surging above 3,500 points in November – a year-on-year (y-o-y) increase of nearly 330 per cent. The recovery was stronger than could have hoped for, especially given the collapse in freight rates suffered by the container shipping and tanker sectors, it said.
While world trade is expected to recede by 12 per cent this year – its steepest contraction since the Second World War – the volume of dry bulk cargoes shipped remained relatively resilient, falling by about four per cent y-o-y. A recovery of between five per cent and 10 per cent is expected by most analysts in 2010, the report said. The report also examines the outlook for some of the main factors driving the market.
Iron ore
"In 2009, the potential for a much steeper decline was offset by a notable surge in the seaborne trade of iron ore – the largest single dry bulk commodity, accounting for 27 per cent of total cargoes – which actually increased by about three per cent y-o-y," it said.
Strong Chinese demand for the material proved vital to this growth. China's iron ore imports increased by more than 20 per cent y-o-y in 2009 as its share of the seaborne iron ore market rose from 58 per cent in 2008 to 66 per cent, offsetting the reduction in volumes shipped to other major import markets such as Japan and South Korea. 
While a number of factors are reported to have caused this unexpected surge – the fall in global commodity prices; falling output by domestic mines; and rampant stockpiling by steel mills and speculators – the most important point to note is that this upwards trend is likely to continue. 
With China's iron ore imports continuing to outpace steel production, there are no major risks to Chinese import levels arising in the short term, it said.
"This is certainly good news for the dry bulk sector, which has understandably looked to China as the main driver of the market in recent months. However, further optimism should be gained from the return of other key nations to the dry bulk market," it said. 
As the EU, Japan and other major steel producers show a recovery in industrial output, global crude steel production is forecast to grow.
"As production rises, steel mills have begun to replenish inventories that were depleted by the excess caution shown at the beginning of the downturn. As a global restocking takes place, this is likely to drive demand for shipments of major cargoes such as iron ore and thermal and coking coal, thereby reducing the dry bulk sector's reliance on China as its sole provider of business," it said. 
Coal 
Changing trends in the coal market are also expected to result in long-term growth in trade volumes. China has asserted itself as a major driver of seaborne coal demand. Having been a net exporter of thermal coal at the start of the decade, in recent months the country's steel and energy sectors have developed a taste for importing overseas coal, with imports rising by 179 per cent in the first three quarters of this year, the report said.
"Again, falling domestic output, coupled with the declining drop in global prices, has driven the trend. As importers become accustomed to the logistics of sourcing coal from overseas this trend is likely to continue," it said. 
India has long been a major coal importer and is likely to continue to be so. According to the state-owned coal mining company, Coal India, the country's coal consumption is expected to reach two billion tonnes a year by 2031 due to the rapid growth of power and steel sectors.
Export markets also face significant capacity issues going forward, including the world's largest coal exporter, Australia. Increasing instances of congestion at the country's main coal export terminals this year have awoken the industry to the need for increased capacity to relieve potential supply constraints in the future.
"The shift in global coal consumption towards the Pacific Basin from the Atlantic is also likely to drive shipments from other major producers such as South Africa and North America going forward. There is potential for a new trans-Pacific trade route to evolve in the next few years, providing long-term growth to the dry bulk sector," the report said. 
Threat of oversupply
The biggest threat to the dry bulk shipping market in 2010 is undoubtedly the growing problem of oversupply.
"While the precise extent of the imbalance between supply and demand of bulk carriers remains hard to gauge, given the opaqueness of the ordering process, most observers agree the continuing recovery in demand for dry bulk shipments is nowhere near adequate to offset a huge influx of new vessels," it said.
While a significant increase in demand for shipments may stave off a complete collapse in freight rates, ship owners and observers are increasingly pessimistic about 2010. The figures point towards a growing crisis that will peak in 2010 and 2011.
According to research by Drewry Shipping Consultants, an estimated 27 million deadweight tonnes (dwt) of new dry bulk vessels came online between January and September this year, compared with 23 million dwt during the whole of 2008. Deliveries were forecast to reach as high as 32 million dwt by the end of the year. The coming year promises to see a considerable increase on this figure, it said.
"Early estimates from the consultancy point to a worst-case scenario whereby 60 million dwt of the existing orderbook will come online this year – a 160 per cent increase on 2008. The rate of delivery is forecast to peak in 2011 with a massive 110 million dwt of deliveries. A fall to manageable levels is not expected until 2012 when the number of newbuild tonnage entering circulation will drop to 35 million dwt." 
An increase in the number of vessels sent for recycling will not be enough to mitigate this massive growth of the global dry bulk fleet, the BMI report said.
"The scale of overcapacity threatens to take many owners by surprise as supply issues this year were relatively mild in comparison with those seen in the container and tanker shipping markets. Besides an increase in Chinese demand, a number of factors helped to contain the growth of the bulk fleet. Scrapping has been another method used by owners to reduce excess tonnage."
These measures are likely to have done much to stabilise the dry bulk market this year and save it from the depression experienced by the container sector.
However, there is fear that the recovery in freight rates will paradoxically lead to further misery for the industry as the rate of scrapping was reported to have slowed considerably in Q3 2009 as owners saw an opportunity to keep older vessels online in the growing demand for shipments to Japan and other recovering markets, it said. 
The Baltic Dry's movements this year are likely to turn out to be a double-edged sword for the dry bulk sector. While undoubtedly a relief from the collapse in freight rates witnessed last year, intermittent sharp rate increases throughout the year have led to surges in confidence among ship owners who, on seeing demand spike, have waylaid previous plans for scrapping excess tonnage.
This may have exacerbated the already critical level of overcapacity due to hit the market in future – a hangover from the sector's boom period enjoyed between 2006 and 2008, the report said.
There was no shortage of activity this year among dry bulk owners as market sentiment fluctuated between caution and optimism. While freight rates made a steady fight back from their H2 2009 collapse, some companies saw the continued uncertainty in the dry bulk sector as incentive to limit their exposure to coal and iron ore shipping markets by expanding into less cyclical areas, the report said.
Other companies have seen growing supply trends within the dry bulk sector as reason to expand their market presence. The world's largest dry bulk shipping line, Mitsui OSK Lines, saw the recent increase in Chinese imports as an opportunity to boost its long-term sales pipeline, strengthening its relationship with two of China's largest steel makers, it said. 
Some also reportedly took the recovery as a sign to expand their fleets, taking advantage of the bargain rates offered by Asian shipyards. In November, China's Yangzijiang shipyard reportedly took on $300 million (Dh1.1 billion) in newbuild orders to build eight new large bulk carriers. While it is difficult to accurately predict the effect this will have on the demand and supply balance within the dry bulk market in 2010, most indications are pointing towards a critical level of overcapacity. 
Much of this overcapacity is expected to fall on the market for larger carriers, in particular the Capesize class of vessels, which are fewer in number, and thus more vulnerable to shifts in supply and demand. Paradoxically, the Capesize market was also the most buoyant in 2009 as the demand recovery centred on the increase in long-distance iron ore shipments to China, which are primarily carried on larger vessels, it said. 
As the issue of oversupply promises to come to a head in 2010, BMI cautions that the supply and demand balance that largely favoured freight rates in 2009 is likely to deteriorate considerably in 2010, the report said.
2010 to be less volatile
Forecasting the exact movements of the Baltic Dry Index has never been harder, largely due to the increasing uncertainty surrounding China's trade policy, the BMI report said. It expected 2010 to be less volatile than 2009, if only in terms of demand.
"If we are to assume that the Chinese demand is likely to remain consistent, or at the most drop marginally in 2010, then the added effect of a robust economic recovery in major markets such as Japan, the EU, South Korea and the US should serve to push freight demand significantly above 2009 levels," the report said.
A major reversal in China's trend for import-ing iron ore and other materials would be needed to disrupt the market and, while it is possible that government policy will limit imports to an extent in 2010, any reduction is unlikely to be severe or long-lasting enough to make a big dent in demand.
The major threat to the sector is the high increase in the supply of bulk vessels forecast over the year. "While we can point to the current size of the global orderbook as an indicator of potential excess capacity, it is impossible to predict the actions of individual ship owners who will no doubt look to steady the demand-supply balance by laying up and scrapping ships and deferring orders where possible," it said.

*Source: Emirates Business* /*HELLENIC SHIPPING NEWS* 

Την περασμένη εβδομάδα πάντως δύο εισηγμένες ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες στις αγορές του Λονδίνου και της Νέας Υόρκης, η Goldenport του Πάρη Δράγνη και η η Safe Bulkers του Πόλυ Χατζηιωάννου, προχώρησαν στην αγορά υπό ναυπήγηση πλοίων. 

Η Goldenport αγόρασε συμβόλαιο κατασκευής ενός Supramax χωρητικότητας 59.000 τόνων το οποίο κατασκευάζεται στα κορεάτικα ναυπηγεία SPP, ενώ η Safe Bulkers προχώρησε στην εξαγορά δύο υπό ναυπήγηση πλοίων Post-Panamax σε ιαπωνικές γιάρδες χωρητικότητας 95.000 τόνων

----------


## vassilisman

Δυστυχώς το "turbulence" που αναμένεται είναι αρκετά δυνατό. Παρόλο που τα χείριστα πέρασαν ανεπιστρεπτεί (λόγω βελτίωσης της τραπεζικής αγοράς --> letters of credit etc) δεν πρέπει να απορούμε όταν ο BDI από τα 4000 πηγαίνει στα 3300 και τούμπαλιν. Πιστεύω ότι η κατάσταση θα επιρεαστεί κατά κόρον από τις παραδόσεις νεότευκτων. Για 3 χρόνια ακόμα θα παραδίδονται σύμφωνα με ερευνητικούς οίκους όσα παραγγέλθηκαν (και δεν ακυρώθηκαν) την περίοδο του peak. Μπορεί να μην ξαναδούμε τον BDI στα 600 όπως το Δεκέμβρη του 2008 αλλά από πτώσεις αναμένονται αρκετές - ελπίζω σχετικά ανώδυνες.

----------


## Natsios

Ανάλυση
NCSC(N. COTZIAS SHIPPING CONSULTANTS)-ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ 46 (12 ΝΟΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ 2010‐19 ΝΟΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ 2010) 


Η περασμένη εβδομάδα είχε «σωθεί» από τα Panamaxes, όμως αυτή την εβδομάδα ήταν αυτά που την βύθισαν περισσότερο. Μεγάλη μεταβλητότητα, μεγάλη αστάθεια και το βασικότερο αβεβαιότητα είναι δυστυχώς τα σημάδια και οι τάσεις που μας αποτυπώνουν οι απρόβλεπτες κινήσεις των δεικτών του Baltic Exchange.

Οι συνεχιζόμενες αρνητικές και πτωτικές εβδομάδες μας φέρνουν να είμαστε σε κάποια μικρή ανησυχία για το κατά πόσο είναι απλές διορθώσεις ή η σημαντική μειωμένη προσφορά φορτίων, είναι το αναμενόμενο αποτέλεσμα της σημαντικής αύξησης του παγκόσμιου ενεργού στόλου μεταφοράς ξηρού φορτίου.

Όλα κόκκινα για μια ακόμα εβδομάδα, η 12η
εβδομάδα από τις 46 της χρονιάς όπου όλοι οι
επιμέρους δείκτες του Baltic Exchange είναι
αρνητικοί. Οι δείκτες ειδικά των μικρότερων μεγεθών
παρουσιάζουν συνεχόμενες πτώσεις με διάρκεια. 

Ο δείκτης BDI μετράει την 17η συνεχόμενη του πτώση, και είναι οριακά πάνω από τις 2,000 μονάδες και με τον ρυθμό
πτώσης που έχει αποκτήσει μπορεί και να πλησιάσει κοντά στις 1,700 μονάδες που ήταν το χαμηλότερο της χρονιάς και σημειώθηκε στις 15 Ιουλίου 2010. 

Τα Capes ίσως βρήκαν ένα μικρό πάτωμα και με τρείς θετικές συνεδρίες από την Τετάρτη και μετά πιθανά να βάλουν φρένο στην πτώση που και εδώ είχε διάρκεια τριών εβδομάδων. 

Ίσως η αυξανόμενη ασιατική ζήτηση για εισαγωγές κάρβουνου απαραίτητου για τον ιδιαίτερα ψυχρό χειμώνα να προσδώσουν παραπάνω αισιοδοξία για το μέλλον των μεγάλων πλοίων. 

Η Κίνα συνεχίζει και αυξάνει τις ανάγκες σίτισης ενός πληθυσμού 80 εκατομμυρίων κατοίκων και εισαγωγές σιτηρών, καλαμποκιού, ζάχαρης και ίσως ριζιού καθώς οι ποσότητες παραγωγής τους επηρεάστηκαν από φυσικές καταστροφές μέσα στην χρονιά και οι παραγωγές μειώθηκαν κατά 25%, κάτι που καθιστά την ανάγκη εισαγωγών, και που τα μικρότερα μεγέθη πλοίων θα δουν ως πολύ θετικό.

Ωστόσο το ζήτημα και ερώτημα σε όλους τους ναυτιλιακούς κύκλους είναι ακόμη τι θα συμβεί με τις τιμές των μεταχειρισμένων πλοίων; 
Γιατί είναι ακόμη υψηλότερες από ότι υπαγορεύουν τα επίπεδα των ναύλων; Θα μπορούμε να δούμε τα μεταχειρισμένα επίπεδα τουλάχιστον να ακολουθούν u964 τα όποια καθοδικά των ναύλων και να δημιουργούν
περισσότερες ευκαιρίες αγοράς σε καλύτερα επίπεδα; 

Πιστεύουμε ότι οι τιμές πρέπει να εμπίπτουν, και πρέπει να
αντανακλούν την πραγματική αξία των ναύλων του κάθε τμήματος μεγέθους πλοίων. 

Έχουμε σήμερα ένα Supramax να αποτιμάται στα $35εκ δολάρια και αυτά να κερδίζουν περίπου $15.000 ημερησίως, ενώ δύο-τρείς μήνες νωρίτερα το 2010
ήταν ακόμη η τιμή τους $35mil και αυτά βγάζανε τα διπλάσια άνω των $30.000 την ημέρα! 

Αυτή η ανισότητα και παρατυπία εν μέρει οφείλεται στο ότι οι τιμές είναι πάντα ευκολότερες στην άμεση σχεδόν προσαρμογή τους στις ανόδους από το να ανταποκρίνονται γρήγορα σε πτώσεις. 

Ωστόσο θα πρέπει να είμαστε ρεαλιστές, θα πρέπει να αναμένουμε πώς ότι ανεβαίνει θα πρέπει να μπορεί να πέσει εξίσου και αργά ή γρήγορα θα αναμένουμε να δούμε μια καλύτερη ευθυγράμμιση των πλοίων τιμών έναντι των ναύλων αυτών. 

Πολλοί επενδυτές που κάθονται στην γωνία με χρηματικά
ποσά, και έχουν την επιθυμία να επενδύσουν στην ναυτιλία, καλό είναι να αρχίζουν να δραστηριοποιούνται και να κάνουν το “homework” τους ώστε να είναι έτοιμοι για δράση όταν ο ρεαλισμός και η ανάγκη θα οδηγήσει τις πωλήσεις πλοίων σε ικανοποιητικότερες τιμές. 

Είναι γεγονός ότι πολλοί ναυτιλιακές επενδυτές είδαν και βλέπουν ως μια καλή ευκαιρία τις νέες επενδύσεις σε Newbuildings, τα οποία κρίνουν ότι οι τιμές τους είναι "χαμηλές" και οι επενδύσεις τους αυτές αντικατοπτρίζουν τις θετικές προοπτικές σχετικά με την αύξηση της ζήτησης για θαλάσσιες μεταφορές την επόμενη
χρονική περίοδο ας πούμε 2-3 ετών. 

Ωστόσο, πιστεύουμε ότι σύντομα η αγορά θα δώσει μεταχειρισμένα πλοία με αρκετά καλύτερες τιμές μεταπώλησης και σε ελκυστικά χαμηλότερες τιμές, καθώς το «overcapacity» θα ξεκινήσει να μας "δείχνει σοβαρά τα δόντια" του.

Ακόμη με 40 ημέρες να απομένουν για να κλείσουμε το έτος, υπάρχουν 617 Bulkers ενός συνόλου 24.5εκ τόνων επιπλέον μεταφορικής ικανότητας που εκκρεμούν και πρέπει να παραδοθούν έως το τέλος του έτους 2010. 

Αυτά τα 617 πλοία αντιπροσωπεύουν το 17% του συνολικού orderbook για bulkers, ενός orderbook που αποτελείται από περισσότερα από 3601 Bulkers που έχουν ορίζοντα παράδοσης έως το 2014 και ενός συνόλου 252mil dwt έξτρα μεταφορικής ικανότητας.

Ναι θα δούμε ακόμα περισσότερες αποκλίσεις χρονικής παράδοσης (slippage) και ακόμη περισσότερες ακυρώσεις, αλλά πιστεύουμε ότι το 2010 θα έπρεπε να μας έχει δείξει μια πολύ χειρότερη εικόνα από αυτή που έχουμε αποτυπωμένη καθώς πολλά από τα προβλήματα υπερπροσφοράς ακόμα δεν έχουν αναδυθεί στην επιφάνεια. 

Δεν πρέπει να παραβλέπουμε ότι 1351 πλοία Bulkers έχουν πέσει στο νερό κατά την διάρκεια των 325 πρώτων ημερών του 2010, και αυτό είναι σχεδόν 4 πλοία κάθε μέρα και ένα σύνολο 79 mil dwt επιπλέον έχει προστεθεί στους 533mil τόνους που ήταν η χωρητικότητα των Bulkers στην αρχή της χρονιάς, και το σύνολο της μεταφορικής ικανότητας έφτασε αισίως στα 612εκ
dwt και 23,225 ενεργά πλοία. Το 2011 έχει ακόμα 1741 bulkers συνόλου 125 mil dwt τόνους που «μας έρχονται»… και ο Θεός μαζί μας!! 

Βλέποντας την ζοφερή εικόνα για 2011, πιθανολογούμε με μετριοπάθεια ότι οι τιμές των μεταχειρισμένων
πλοίων μπορούν να αποπληθωριστούν κατά τουλάχιστον 25% μέσα στην επόμενη περίοδο 12 μηνών και αυτό θα θα
προσελκύσει σοβαρούς επενδυτές στην αγορά πλοίων μεταφοράς ξηρών χύδην.

Η αύξηση της ζήτησης προερχόμενη από τη Ενδο-Ασιατική διανομή μπορεί να προσδώσει μεγαλύτερη ελκυστικότητα για τα Handysize Bulkers που όπως έχουμε αναφέρει προηγουμένως αντιμετωπίζουν το λιγότερο προβλήματα πλεονάζουσας υπερπροσφοράς και μπορούν να καλύψουν τις ανάγκες εμπορίου στις αναπτυσσόμενες χώρες όπου οι υποδομές των λιμανιών δεν είναι και οι
τελειότερες.

----------


## ChiefMate

Εξαιρετικα ενδιαφερον!
Τουλαχιστον οσο πεφτει η αγορα εχουμε ελπιδες για κανα λογκαδο ταξιδακι,γιατι οταν ειναι στα πανω της το Αυστραλια - Κινα εχει την τιμητικη του....

----------


## Denzar13

The Baltic Dry Index, a measure of commodity-shipping costs, fell for a  third consecutive session as fleet expansion pulled down rates to hire  bigger iron-ore carriers, even as steel prices rise.
The gauge declined 25 points, or 1.2 percent, to 2,145 points, according  to the London-based Baltic Exchange. That was the lowest level since  Aug. 9. Rents to hire iron ore-hauling capesize ships retreated 4.6  percent to $29,333 a day, for a 16 percent slide in the vesselsΆ  four-day run of losses. All other ship classes advanced.
“Despite an improved steel-price backdrop, the dry-bulk market has been  unable to participate on the back of increased vessel deliveries,” Omar  M. Nokta, head of research at Dahlman Rose & Co. in New York, wrote  in a note e-mailed today.
Trade in iron ore, a steelmaking ingredient, will increase 6.1 percent  this year, while the capesize fleet will expand 24 percent, according to  estimates by Clarkson Plc, the worldΆs biggest shipbroker. Dry-bulk  shipping rates rose to a record in 2008 before collapsing 92 percent for  the whole year, making ships ordered at the height of the market  surplus to requirements.
More iron ore is carried at sea than any other dry-bulk good, according  to Clarkson data, and the material is the primary cargo for capesizes.
Chinese prices of 25 millimeter (1-inch) rebar, steel used to reinforce  concrete, have risen 7.2 percent this month, data from Antaike  Information Development Co. show. Rebar prices suggest that for  capesizes, the “rate downside should remain limited in the near-term,”  Nokta said.
*Increased Margins* 
The Shanghai Futures Exchange will increase margins and daily price  limits in a move to curb speculation and cool inflation. Margins on  materials including steel wire will rise to 10 percent, the bourse said  last week, and to 12 percent for steel-reinforcing bars and zinc after  the market closes today.
China, the worldΆs biggest steel producer, boosted its output to 1.607  million metric tons a day on average from Nov. 11 to 20, compared with  1.6 million tons a day during the first 10 days of this month, the  researcher UC361.com said, citing the China Iron and Steel Association.
Rates for panamaxes that compete with capesizes for cargoes rose 1  percent today to a daily $18,911. Supramaxes gained 1.8 percent to  $15,813 a day. Handysizes added 0.6 percent to $11,562.
Capesizes are so-called because they are too big to fit through the  Panama Canal and must instead sail around South AmericaΆs Cape Horn or  South AfricaΆs Cape of Good Hope.
*
Source: Alistair Holloway, Bloomberg*

----------


## Denzar13

Ανάλυση
NCSC(N. COTZIAS SHIPPING CONSULTANTS)-ΑΝΑΣΚΟΠΗΣΗ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑΣ ‐ 47, 2010  (Περίοδος 19 Νοεμβρίου ‐ 26 Νοεμβρίου)

Εβδομάδα ανάμικτων συναισθημάτων. Χωρίς κάποια συγκεκριμένη τάση να  διαμορφώνεται. Είδαμε μια αγορά με κύριο χαρακτηριστικό την αβεβαιότητα  και αυτή η ασυνέπεια και το directionless μοτίβο των δεικτών όλων των  δεικτών του Baltic Exchange όχι μόνο συνεχίστηκε αλλά έγινε ακόμα  εντονότερο. Είναι αξιοσημείωτο ότι τα Panamax την μία εβδομάδα χάνουν  -12% την άλλη διορθώνουν με +12% και ούτω καθΆ εξής και εδώ και 1 ½ μήνα  παρουσιάζουν μια εβδομαδιαία
ταλάντωση, όπου την μία εβδομάδα ανόδου διαδέχεται η επόμενη με την ίδια  διορθωτική πτώση. Αυτά που είδαμε ως τα αξιοσημείωτα της εβδομάδας ήταν  η μεγάλη άνοδος
των Panamax που σημειώνουν 4 θετικές μέρες, η πτωτική επιστροφή των  Capes μετά από 5
συνεχόμενες θετικές συνεδρίες και το σταμάτημα της κατακόρυφης πτώσης  τόσο των Supramax που μετά από 32 αρνητικές συνεχόμενες μέρες  επέστρεψαν,
γύρισαν θετικά τις τελευταίες 3 συνεδρίες αλλά και τα Handies που μετά  από 34 συνεχόμενες πτωτικές ημέρες γύρισαν και αυτά και άρχισαν να  ανεβαίνουν μετά από μια
μακρά περίοδο σχεδόν 2μηνη από τις 20 Σεπτεμβρίου και που από το  διάστημα αυτό έχει απολέσει κοντά στο 30% της δύναμης του που  μεταφράζεται σε 300 μονάδες. Σε γενικές γραμμές οι αγορές καλά πηγαίνανε  όμως κάποιες έντονες
πωλήσει χάρτινων συμβολαίων FFAΆs για τα Capes ενίσχυσαν την αρνητική  διάθεση για τα μεγάλα πλοία και έδωσαν μια ακόμα απαισιόδοξη νότα σε  αυτά οδηγώντας τα ακόμα πιο κάτω σε σχέση με την περασμένη εβδομάδα.

Ακόμη μια βδομάδα παρατηρούμε ότι το έντονο αγοραστικό ενδιαφέρον που  εμφανίζεται στον χώρο των αγοραπωλησιών για τα πλοία κυρίως της  δεκαετίας του 1980, συνεχίζει να μην είναι ικανό να μετουσιώνεται σε  κλεισμένες συμφωνίες αλλά να περιορίζεται σε μια απλή καταγραφή της  αγοράς από τους ενδεχόμενους αγοραστές. Οι περισσότεροι εξΆ αυτών  συνεχίζουν να στέλνουν το μήνυμα τους, τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες, ότι  είναι εδώ αλλά δεν είναι πρόθυμοι να εισέλθουν σε
διαπραγματεύσεις όταν οι τιμές εξακολουθούν να κυμαίνονται σε υψηλά  επίπεδα σε σχέση πάντα με την πραγματική αξία τους, όπως άλλωστε αυτή  αντικατοπτρίζεται από την ηλικία και τα ημερήσια ναύλα τους.

Βέβαια με την πάροδο του καιρού οι πιθανοί αγοραστές αντιλαμβάνονται ότι  πλέον οι τιμές των περισσότερων μεταχειρισμένων πλοίων είναι υπό-πίεση  και οι πωλητές u945 απέναντι σε έναν σοβαρό αγοραστή θα προσπαθήσουν να  ρίξουν έως κάποιο σημείο τις απαιτήσεις τους, ώστε να διασφαλίσουν την  συμφωνία έχοντας ως κυρίαρχο κριτήριο το πως διαμορφώνεται η αγορά από  βδομάδα σε βδομάδα και από το τι λογικά θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε να  δούμε μέσα στους επόμενους μήνες.
Πέρα από το γεγονός που προαναφέραμε, επίσης βλέπουμε ότι όσο φτάνουμε  πιο κοντά στο τέλος του τρέχοντος χρόνου γίνεται ακόμα πιο αισθητή η  αβεβαιότητα όπου υπάρχει στον χώρο των αγοραπωλησιών και γενικότερα σε  όλη την ναυτιλιακή βιομηχανία. 

Αυτή η αβεβαιότητα τρέφεται κυρίως από τις αντιφατικές απόψεις ή μελέτες  που έρχονται στο
προσκήνιο κατά καιρούς δίνοντας πολλά διαφορετικά σενάρια για το τι  αναμένεται να επικρατήσει μέσα στους επόμενους μήνες στην αγορά.
Υπάρχουν πολλά και διαφορετικά σενάρια για το τι θα αντιμετωπίσουμε μέσα  στους επόμενους μήνες εάν οι παραγγελίες για νεότευκτα πλοία  εξακολουθήσουν να έχουν μια αυξητική τάση, ενώ θα συνεχίζουμε να μην  βλέπουμε ένα ακόμη υψηλότερο ποσοστό παλαιότερων πλοίων να οδεύει προς  διάλυση με σκοπό να ελευθερωθεί χώρος εργασίας στα
νεότερα πλοία.

Πολλές από αυτές τις προβλέψεις προέρχονται από παραδοσιακούς  πλοιοκτήτες και εκφράζουν στο σύνολο τους μια αρνητικότητα για την  πορεία της αγοράς τεκμηριώνοντας την άποψη τους πιο πολύ πάνω σε αυτό  που μας έχει διδάξει η
ιστορία της ναυτιλίας τα προηγούμενα χρόνια παρά με αριθμούς και  γραφήματα όπως συνηθίζεται στα τελευταία χρόνια.
Βέβαια, αυτό που μας αφήνουν να καταλάβουμε είναι ότι και οι ίδιοι  περιμένουν με ανυπομονησία μια περαιτέρω πτωτική πορεία της αγοράς ώστε  να αντισταθμιστούν τα πράγματα και να παρουσιαστούν καινούργιες  ευκαιρίες στον χώρο.
Πιο αναλυτικά, για ακόμη μία εβδομάδα, παρά το γεγονός ότι υπάρχει μια  έντονη ζήτηση σε πλοία 80Άs, οι περισσότερες πωλήσεις αφορούσαν κυρίως  πλοία χτισμένα μετά την δεκαετία του 1990 και resales. 

Πρωταγωνιστικό ρόλο στις προτιμήσεις των αγοραστών ήταν τα Panamax και  τα Handysize με year built μετά το 1990, όπου οι τιμές του παραμένουν  σταθερές τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες, αλλά έχουν το πλεονέκτημα ότι έχουν  περισσότερα χρόνια ζωής και λιγότερα
λειτουργικά έξοδα σε σύγκριση με τα παλαιότερα.

----------


## Natsios

*«Παλιρροϊκό κύμα» χτυπά ελληνικές ναυτιλιακές μετά το «κανόνι» της νοτιοκορεάτικης KLC*


*Του Γιώργου Γ. Λιάρου* 

Παλιρροϊκό κύμα χτυπά τις ελληνικές ναυτιλιακές επιχειρήσεις που δραστηριοποιούνται στα ποντοπόρα φορτηγά καθώς μια από τις μεγαλύτερες ναυλώτριες παγκοσμίως η Korea Line Corporation υπέβαλε αίτηση υπαγωγής της σε καθεστώς χρεοκοπίας στις αρμόδιες αρχές της Νοτίου Κορέας. Η KLC όπως είναι γνωστή είχε περισσότερα από 150 φορτηγά πλοία ξένων ιδιοκτητών υπό χρονοναύλωση και λόγω της μεγάλης πτώσης των ναύλων ζήτησε από τους εφοπλιστές την μείωση των αμοιβών των συμβολαίων τους προκειμένου να μπορέσει να εξασφαλίσει νέα χρηματοδότηση από τους πιστωτές της.

Εάν είχε καταφέρει να πείσει τους ιδιοκτήτες του 30% των πλοίων της εκτιμάται ότι θα είχε επιτύχει το σκοπό της. Όμως αυτό δεν κατέστη δυνατό. Όπως αναφέρει η κορεατική εταιρεία τα 100 από τα πλοία που είχε ναυλώσει έχαναν λεφτά. Σύμφωνα με τις πληροφορίες οι πλοιοκτήτριες εταιρείες αριθμούν περί τις 70 καθώς τόσες επιστολές έστειλε η KLC.

Η εξέλιξη μαρτυρά ξεκάθαρα την μικρή σημασία που έχουν πια οι μακροχρόνιες συμβάσεις εάν δεν είναι εκεί για να τις εκτελέσει ο ένας εκ των δυο αντισυμβαλλόμενων ειδικά εκείνος που πληρώνει… Πολλοί Έλληνες εφοπλιστές έχουν πλοία τους χρονοναυλωμένα στην KLC και πολλά εισηγμένα ναυτιλιακά σχήματα στην αμερικανική κεφαλαιαγορά δεχτήκαν ακραίες πιέσεις στην συνεδρίαση της Τρίτης οπότε και έγινε γνωστό το «κανόνι».

Υπενθυμίζεται πως οι ναυλαγορές των φορτηγών κινούνται πτωτικά την τρέχουσα χρονιά καθώς ο γενικός δείκτης του Baltic Exchange έπεσε ακόμα και κάτω από τις 1400 μονάδες, ένα επίπεδο που οι περισσότεροι τεχνικοί αναλυτές είχαν θεσπίσει ως ένα από τα κατώτατα όρια στήριξης και στο χαμηλότερο επίπεδο από τις 4 Φεβρουαρίου του 2009. Από την αρχή της χρονιάς ο γενικός δείκτης BDI έχει χάσει ένα 22%, τα capes μέσα σε λιγότερο από μήνα έχουν χάσει 33%, τα Panamaxes κοντά στα 7%, τα Supramaxes 4% και τα μικρότερα Handysizes 6%. Παράλληλα 19 συνεχόμενες πτωτικές συνεδρίες έχει σημειώσει ο δείκτης BCI των Capes. Αιτία η υπερπροσφορά μεταφορικής δυναμικότητας που πιέζει προς τα κάτω το κόστος μεταφοράς ξηρού φορτίου χύδην
Το θρίλερ της Τρίτης με τις μετοχές των εισηγμένων ναυτιλιακών που διαχειρίζονται ποντοπόρα φορτηγά 

Πηγη: http://www.newscode.gr

Ένα αρθρο που σε συνέχεια των προηγούμενων posts σχετικά με την ανησυχία επερχόμενης "ναυτιλιακής" ΄κρίσης λόγο υπερπροσφοράς πλοίων, αντικατοπτρίζει την παρούσα κατάσταση στην αγορά ξηρού φορτίου. Αυτή τη στιγμή ο δείκτης BDI κυμαίνεται στα επίπεδα των 1000 μονάδων.

----------


## Eng

Μα καλα εμεις οι δυο εχουμε απιστευτη "επικοινωνια". Μολις τωρα ετοιμαζομουν να γραψω κανα δυο λογια για το πως θα βλεπανε οι πιο σχετικοι εδω μεσα το γεγονος της φαλίρισης της KCL. 
Σαν γεγονος παντως πρεπει να σημειωθει οτι η KCL - σαν management - ειχε συνεργασια με αρκετες εταιριες του εξωτερικου αλλα και της Ελλαδας. Οι δε γραμμες που ειχε σε οτι αναφορα τα Bulkers οπως "Κινα - Αυστραλια" και "Κινα - Βραζιλια" ηταν αρκετα προσοδοφορες. Ομως θεωρω πως το μπαμ εγινε κυριως απο την αποφαση της να ασχοληθει με τις μετασκευες vlcc σε vlor (οπως και αλλες εταιριες που την πατησαν βλεπε Zodiac).

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Μα καλα εμεις οι δυο εχουμε απιστευτη "επικοινωνια". Μολις τωρα ετοιμαζομουν να γραψω κανα δυο λογια για το πως θα βλεπανε οι πιο σχετικοι εδω μεσα το γεγονος της φαλίρισης της KCL. 
> Σαν γεγονος παντως πρεπει να σημειωθει οτι η KCL - σαν management - ειχε συνεργασια με αρκετες εταιριες του εξωτερικου αλλα και της Ελλαδας. Οι δε γραμμες που ειχε σε οτι αναφορα τα Bulkers οπως "Κινα - Αυστραλια" και "Κινα - Βραζιλια" ηταν αρκετα προσοδοφορες. Ομως θεωρω πως το μπαμ εγινε κυριως απο την αποφαση της να ασχοληθει με τις μετασκευες vlcc σε vlor (οπως και αλλες εταιριες που την πατησαν βλεπε Zodiac).



Eng όταν βλέπεις ναύλο capesize κατασκευής του 2010,5.500$ την ημέρα καταλαβαίνεις τι γίνεται στην αγορά...Ούτε τα έξοδα του πλοίου δεν βγαίνουν...
Ελπίζω αυτή η φαλίρηση να μην επιφέρει αλυσιδωτά προβλήματα στην ναυτιλία όπως της χρηματοπιστωτικής Lehman Brothers...
Εταιρείες που ΄χουν χρονοναυλωμένα πλοία με μεγάλα ποσά από τις καλές περιόδους  και οι ναυλώσεις τους λήγουν μέσα στο 11 και ύστερα...εκεί θα αρχίσουν άλλα προβλήματα...

----------


## Natsios

> Μα καλα εμεις οι δυο εχουμε απιστευτη "επικοινωνια". Μολις τωρα ετοιμαζομουν να γραψω κανα δυο λογια για το πως θα βλεπανε οι πιο σχετικοι εδω μεσα το γεγονος της φαλίρισης της KCL. 
> Σαν γεγονος παντως πρεπει να σημειωθει οτι η KCL - σαν management - ειχε συνεργασια με αρκετες εταιριες του εξωτερικου αλλα και της Ελλαδας. Οι δε γραμμες που ειχε σε οτι αναφορα τα Bulkers οπως "Κινα - Αυστραλια" και "Κινα - Βραζιλια" ηταν αρκετα προσοδοφορες. Ομως θεωρω πως το μπαμ εγινε κυριως απο την αποφαση της να ασχοληθει με τις μετασκευες vlcc σε vlor (οπως και αλλες εταιριες που την πατησαν βλεπε Zodiac).


Φιλε για να παρεις μια γευση της επίπτωσης στην ελληνική ναυτιλια ρίξε μια ματια σε αυτο το αρθρο. 

*Ποιες ελληνικές ναυτιλιακές χτύπησε το "τσουνάμι" της Korea Line*


Τετάρτη, 9 Φεβρουαρίου 2011 - 09:52

*Της Ρόης Χάικου 
*
Το όνομά της αποτελούσε εχέγγυο καλού πελάτη στον παγκόσμιο χάρτη της ναυτιλίας. Οι εφοπλιστές, Έλληνες και ξένοι, έσπευδαν να κάνουν δουλειές με την Korea Line Corporation, την τέταρτη σε μέγεθος ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία της Κορέας, η οποία διατηρεί και στενές σχέσεις με το κράτος. 

Μάλιστα, ένα μεγάλο μέρος των ναυλοσυμφώνων της υπογράφηκε στην διετία 2007-2008, πριν ξεσπάσει η φουρτούνα της κρίσης. Και μάλλον, θα ήταν λίγοι εκείνοι που περίμεναν να... λυγίσει ο κορεατικός κολοσσός, κάτι που έγινε, και έφερε την KLC στα πρόθυρα της χρεοκοπίας. 

Τα απόνερα από αυτό το... ναυάγιο χτυπούν και την ελληνική ναυτιλία, αφού εκτιμάται ότι είναι δεκάδες οι εφοπλιστές που είχαν ναυλώσει πλοία ξηρού φορτίου στους Κορεάτες, άλλοι με μεγαλύτερη έκθεση και άλλοι με πιο... ελεγχόμενη. Η KLC είχε υπό χρονοναύλωση περισσότερα από 150 φορτηγά πλοία 60-70 ξένων ιδιοκτητών. Σύμφωνα με τις εκτιμήσεις στον Πειραιά, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη και το μέγεθος της ελληνόκτητης ναυτιλίας, πάνω από το 35%-40% των πλοίων αυτών ανήκουν σε Έλληνες πλοιοκτήτες, οι οποίοι παρακολουθούν στενά τα τεκταινόμενα. 

Η εταιρεία που ουσιαστικά βρίσκεται σε... αναμμένα κάρβουνα είναι η Eagle Bulk Shipping, συμφερόντων του κ. Σοφοκλή Ζούλα, η οποία έχει ναυλωμένα στην KLC 13 supramaxes από τα 38 πλοία του στόλου της ή σχεδόν το 10% των συμφωνιών της κορεατικής εταιρείας. 

Η μετοχή της Eagle Bulk έχει νοιώσει μεγάλες πιέσεις τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες και από τα 5,05 δολάρια που βρισκόταν τις αρχές Ιανουαρίου τώρα διαπραγματεύεται στην περιοχή των 4,1 δολαρίων. Η εταιρεία εμφανίζεται καθησυχαστική, καθώς οι ναυλώσεις της είναι στα σημερινά επίπεδα της αγοράς -στα επίπεδα των 18.000 δολαρίων ημερησίως, όπως αναφέρουν οι πληροφορίες- οπότε τα πλοία μπορούν να ναυλωθούν και πάλι. 

Εκτεθειμένη αλλά με... κάλυψη είναι και η Navios Maritime Partners της Αγγελικής Φράγκου, αφού από την KLC προήλθε το 2010 το 14,5% των εσόδων της. Ωστόσο η εταιρεία έχει συνάψει ειδικές ασφαλιστικές συμφωνίες για περιπτώσεις χρεοκοπίας και σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι εξασφαλισμένη. Οι πληροφορίες από τα ναυλομεσιτικά γραφεία του Πειραιά υποστήριζαν πως οι αντίστοιχες εξασφαλίσεις της Eagle Bulk είχαν λήξει πρόσφατα και δεν πρόλαβε να τις ανανεώσει προν ξεσπάσει η… κορεατική μπόρα του Ιανουαρίου. 

Δύο πλοία έχει ναυλωμένα στους Κορεάτες η Goldenport του κ. Πάρη Δράγνη, με τιμές στα 18.000 δολάρια ημερησίως, όπως αναφέρουν οι πληροφορίες του Capital.gr. Η εταιρεία εκτιμά πως δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα από τις όποιες εξελίξεις στο μέτωπο της KLC, αφού τα ναύλα της είναι στα τρέχοντα επίπεδα της αγοράς, ενώ τα εν λόγω πλοία δεν είναι δεσμευμένα με δάνεια ή άλλες υποχρεώσεις. 

Ένα panamax έχει ναυλωμένο και η Paragon Shipping συμφερόντων του κ. Μιχάλη Μποντούρογλου στα 37.300 δολάρια ημερησίως για τρία χρόνια. Η εταιρεία έχει εκφράσει επιφυλάξεις για το αν θα πληρωθεί τα ναύλα της, αναφέροντας ότι εφόσον ξαναβγάλει το πλοίο στην αγορά, τα ναύλα θα είναι σημαντικά χαμηλότερα. 

Ωστόσο οι μεσίτες εκτιμούν ότι είναι μεγαλύτερη η έκθεση των Ελλήνων εφοπλιστών στην KLC, καθώς όπως σημείωναν υπάρχουν πολλές μη εισηγμένες μεσαίας κατηγορίας (5-10 πλοία) ή και πλοιοκτήτες με 2-3 πλοία, τα οποία είχαν δώσει στην KLC και σίγουρα αυτοί βρίσκονται επί ξηρού ακμής. 

Την ίδια στιγμή, πιέζονται ακόμη περισσότερο οι τιμές των ναύλων στην αγορά, αφού αφενός οι συνθήκες δεν είναι οι καλύτερες δυνατές για να «παζαρέψουν» οι εφοπλιστές που έχουν ελεύθερα πλοία. 

Όπως ανέφερε ο κ. Αλέξανδρος Ψαριανός της Allied Chartering SA «η κατάρρευση της Korea Line στην ήδη πτωτική αγορά έχει ενισχύσει το κλίμα ανησυχίας», συμπληρώνοντας πως η αυξανομένη πίεση στα επίπεδα της ναυλαγοράς έχει οδηγήσει έναν μικρό αριθμό ναυλωτών, ιδιαίτερα στην ¶πω Ανατολή, σε επαναδιαπραγμάτευση ναυλοσυμφώνων που «όμως αντιμετωπίζεται με σκεπτικισμό, δυσαρέσκεια και άρνηση ανάλογα με τις ειδικές συνθήκες και σχέσεις πλοιοκτήτη-ναυλωτή». 

Στα έμμεσα θύματα της KLC είναι και η Excel Maritime του εφοπλιστή η Βίλη Παναγιωτίδη. Η εταιρεία σκόπευε να αντλήσει 250 εκατ. ευρώ από την αγορά ομολόγων, αλλά ανάβαλε την έκδοση εξαιτίας της αναταραχής που έχει προκαλέσει στις αγορές η κατάρρευση του κορεατικού κολοσσού. 

Στους... τυχερούς φέρεται να είναι Genco του Πήτερ Γιωργιόπουλου που είχε ναυλωμένα δύο πλοία των οποίων όμως τα ναυλοσύμφωνα είχαν λήξει πολύ πρόσφατα. Κάτι ανάλογο έχει συμβεί, όπως αναφέρουν καλά πληροφορημένες πηγές και στην περίπτωση των Globus Maritime και Freeseas. 

Μάλιστα, εκτιμάται ότι από την επόμενη εβδομάδα θα υπάρχει πιο σαφής εικόνα για τα… θύματα της Korea Line, αφού η Wall Street μπαίνει σε εντατικούς ρυθμούς ανακοίνωσης οικονομικών αποτελεσμάτων, οπότε οι εισηγμένες τουλάχιστον, θα κληθούν να δηλώσουν την κατάσταση του στόλου τους. 

*Η κατάρρευση 
*
Η Korea Line μεσουρανούσε την περίοδο 2006-2008, κλείνοντας μεγάλα συμβόλαια μακροχρόνιων ναυλώσεων (στα επίπεδα των 35.000-40.000 δολαρίων ημερησίως) και «δεσμεύοντας» όλο και περισσότερα πλοία. 

Από τα 150 καράβια ξένων πλοιοκτητών που είχε ναυλώσει, πλέον «έμπαινε μέσα» στα 100, γεγονός που της προκάλεσε οικονομική ασφυξία, σε συνδυασμό και με την άρνηση των τραπεζών στα μέσα Ιανουαρίου να την χρηματοδοτήσουν περεταίρω. 

Υπολογίζεται ότι οι ζημιές της από αυτά τα 100 καράβια έφθαναν τα 45 εκατ. δολάρια το μήνα, ενώ τα δικά της 42 πλοία είχαν ζημιά 180 εκατ. ετησίως. 

Η ναυτιλιακή ζήτησε την προστασία από τους πιστωτές της, προσφεύγοντας στις δικαστικές αρχές της Σεούλ και πλέον δρομολογεί την αναδιάρθρωσή της. Αυτό που εκτιμούν αναλυτές και ναυλομεσίτες είναι ότι η KLC θα φέρει προ τετελεσμένου τους πελάτες της, με το δίλημμα «ή δέχεστε επαναδιαπραγμάτευση των ναύλων ή προσφύγετε στα δικαστήρια». 

roi.haikou@capital.gr

http://www.capital.gr/news.asp?id=1131668

----------


## Natsios

> Eng όταν βλέπεις ναύλο capesize κατασκευής του 2010,5.500$ την ημέρα καταλαβαίνεις τι γίνεται στην αγορά...Ούτε τα έξοδα του πλοίου δεν βγαίνουν...
> Ελπίζω αυτή η φαλίρηση να μην επιφέρει αλυσιδωτά προβλήματα στην ναυτιλία όπως της χρηματοπιστωτικής Lehman Brothers...
> Εταιρείες που ΄χουν χρονοναυλωμένα πλοία με μεγάλα ποσά από τις καλές περιόδους και οι ναυλώσεις τους λήγουν μέσα στο 11 και ύστερα...εκεί θα αρχίσουν άλλα προβλήματα...


Σωστός ο Bulkerman. Ενδεικτικές μέσες τιμές χρονοναυλωσης αυτή τη περίοδο σύμφωνα με τα ρεπορτα (ημερησιος ναυλος)
για Cape   $ 5059
για Panamax $ 11718
για Supramax $ 11408
για Handies $ 9310
¨
Υπάρχει και μια αλλη αγορα φίλε που θα ανοίξει κατω απο αυτές τις συνθήκες. Και αυτή είναι οι αγοροπωλησιες second hand βαποριών. Ειναι πολλοί αυτοί που περιμενουν να κατέβουν οι τιμες των πλοίων σε λογικά πλαισια ωστε να προχωρήσουν σε αγορές. Και αυτη τη στιγμή οι τιμες πεφτουν

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το παρακάτω άρθρο του Reuters δειχνει οιτ μετα από μι πενταετια δειχνει αν ερχεται ανάκαμψη. Παρόλο που αυτή την περίοδο τα ναυλα ειναι πεσμενα λόγω της κινεζικης πρωτοχρονιας περιμενουν να ενεβουν στα τελκη του Φλεβαρη και στις αρχεις του ΜΑρτίου.

Ολόκληρο το άρθρο:
By Keith Wallis
SINGAPORE, Feb 7 (Reuters) - The shipping industry is poised to emerge from its longest downturn in three decades, buoyed by an end to years of overcapacity that have depressed freight rates since the end of a shipping boom in 2008.
Dry cargo ships are likely to see the strongest recovery, say owners and analysts, as growth in bulk commodity cargoes such as iron ore and coal outpaces supply of new tonnage for the first time in seven years.
But tanker rates will also rise as fleet growth is slowing, while strategic oil reserve projects in China and India should boost already solid Asian demand.
The recovery will bring some respite to shipping firms that have endured years of losses as freight rates failed to cover costs. Global shipper TMT Group filed for bankruptcy protection last June, shortly after South Korea's STX Pan Ocean filed for court receivership, while Indonesian shipper PT Berlian Laju Tanker narrowly avoided bankruptcy.
"While there will be potholes, here and there, as always, the worst is over based on the market fundamentals," said Ong Choo Kiat, president of U-Ming Marine Transport, one of Taiwan's largest listed shipping companies.
Prices of new and secondhand ships started to rise last year on expectations of a recovery, though experts warn some shippers will still only break even this year and any recovery may fade after 2016 when overcapacity could again dampen freight rates.
Key drivers of the pick-up will be China's continued urbanisation and falling iron ore prices, experts say, which should support import growth even though the commodities super-cycle that drove a 2003-2008 boom in shipping markets is over.
The global dry bulk seaborne trade is forecast to grow 5.8 percent in 2014 to 4.37 billion tonnes, according to Barclays Research, outpacing a 5.3 percent rise in the global merchant fleet to 753 million deadweight tonnes.
This is the first time growth in demand for shipping of iron ore, coal, grain and minor bulks such as fertilizer, logs and soya beans has been greater than dry bulk fleet growth since 2007, Barclays said, as the industry finally shakes off a surge in new ship orders in the wake of the boom.
However, ship owners who paid high prices for new tonnage at the peak of the market would still only break even this year, said Jayendu Krishna, senior manager at shipping consultancy Drewry Maritime Research,
Buyers who paid up to around $100 million for a 180,000 dwt Capesize ore carrier at the top of the market would need a daily charter rate of $44,000-$45,000 to break even, still well above current rates. The price of a similar Capesize ship has since eased to around $56 million, according to Clarkson Research.
EYES ON INDEX
The Baltic dry index, compiled from a basket of dry bulk freight rates and which traditionally falls in the run up to the lunar new year holiday in China, has halved in the past month to 1,086 points on Feb. 5.
Dry bulk rates are expected to bounce back in February and March as chartering activity rises, said Khalid Hashim, managing director of Thai dry bulk ship owner Precious Shipping.
"Our reading of the market is that the up-cycle will continue till the early or middle part of 2016 before starting to slip," Hashim told Reuters, although that would depend on the number of new dry bulk ships delivered.
Analysts from Barclays and Jefferies forecast the Baltic dry index would average between 1,400-1,600 points this year, compared with 1,060 last year. The index topped 11,500 in mid-2008.
For the tanker market, rates for very large crude carriers (VLCCs) on routes to Asia had climbed since October to their highest level in 18 months, said Peter Sand, chief shipping analyst at industry lobby group Bimco.
At the same time, growth in the VLCC market slowed to 1.9 percent year-on-year in December compared with expected import growth in China of around 4 percent, which should help boost freight rates.
"I believe we are about to go from bad to better in the very large crude carrier market," Sand said, adding that rates for VLCCs on routes to Asia had climbed since October to their highest level in 18 months.
Demand should be boosted by China's moves to fill part of its strategic petroleum reserve and India's plan to launch underground storage facilities later this year.
This could include more than 50 million barrels in China and nearly 40 million in India, said shipbroker ACM Shippng in Singapore.
"[China's] stockbuilding has some way to go," said Henry Curra, ACM's head of research.
Moves by China to diversify its crude oil supplies to West Africa and South America would also lead to longer sea voyages and higher rates for tanker owners, Sand said.    (Editing by Richard Pullin)
*Πηγή*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όπως βλέπω στη Ναυτεμπρική *εδώ* ο δέικτης Baltic dry index μετά την κινέζικη πρωτορονια την Παρασκευή (7-2-2014) δειχενι να ανεβαίνει ΄ηδη κατα 10 μονάδες. Να δουμε αν θα επιβεβαιωθούν οι προβλέψεις του αρθρου του Reuters

----------


## Eng

Πολυ συγκρατημενα αντιμετωπιζεται το θεμα εδω... Καλο να επικρατει (ακομα) η συνεση. Χαμηλο αλλα μακροπροθεσμο ναυλο. Ετσι το εχουμε εμεις..

----------


## Nautilia News

Bulk_Carrier1.jpg

*Στο ναδίρ τα ναύλα ξηρού φορτίου. Στο σφυρί φορτηγά πλοία*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Με άνοδο 100% κλείνει το 2016 για τις ναυλαγορές ξηρού φορτίου*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/pont...xirou-fortiou/ .

----------

